# Most embarrassing fat moment?



## Paul (May 1, 2010)

So what is your most embarrassing fat moment?

Mine was about 2 years ago. I was standing in line at the food court at the mall. A young girl of about 7 or 8 years old walked by stating "You are fat!" Her mother heard what she said to me and made her walk back and apologize to me. What she said did not make me feel that embarrassed. What made me feel embarrassed was was when her mother made her daughter return and apologize to me.:blush::blush::blush:

I am 220 lbs., 5' 4" BMI 37.

What is your fat embarrassing moment?:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Russell Williams (May 1, 2010)

How about this?

I was not embarrassed, but someone else in such a situation might have been embarrassed.

I went into a chain store, might have been a Wal-Mart, mightve been a Lowes, I do not remember.

All of the motorized scooters were in use so I decided to try a wheelchair. I got into the wheelchair and found that I was not very adept at making it move from point A to point B, so I decided to get out and wait for motorized scooter to become available. In my front right pocket I had a large wallet and in my front left pocket I had some other large object. When I sat down in the wheelchair these two large objects had moved slightly to the front of my legs and so I was able to just barely get into the wheelchair. When I tried to get out, these two large objects waged between my legs and the arms of the wheelchair. When I tried to stand up the wheelchair would come with me. One of the company employs came over to help pull me out. He pulled on my arm and I pushed with my legs and I came up and so did the wheelchair. A second employee came over and with both of them pulling on my arms and me pushing with my legs the wheelchair started to come up again. By this time my wife was laughing. A small female employee came over to hold the back of the chair down. The two employees in front pulled, each on an arm and I started to stand up, the wheelchair started to go up, and the small female employee in back started to go up. By this time my wife left because she was afraid she would pee herself. A fourth company employee came over and with the two largest ones pulling at my arms and two smaller ones holding the wheelchair down I stood up and the wheelchair stayed down. I found the whole situation very amusing. My wife found it very amusing. I suppose there is some who would have found it embarrassing.


----------



## mossystate (May 1, 2010)

Must resist......


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 1, 2010)

Well perhaps not the most embarrassing.... but by far the most recent actually happened about two hours ago as I was walking over to a friend's house in the Frat House portion of town just off campus.... A car drove by, stopped, and three Frat Boys leaned out and started calling me names. "Fat", "blubberbutt", "repulsive", etc. 

Couldn't help myself, I pulled out a double cheeseburger from the Burger King order I'd just picked up and lobbed it inside the car window as I yelled "Yes, and being fat is contagious too!!! NOW YOU'LL GET IT!" 

Now, the embarrassing part wasn't so much what they said or that they made a decision to stop their vehicle on a busy street to harass me. What was embarrassing was that I was unable to be more civil than they were.....


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Couldn't help myself, I pulled out a double cheeseburger from the Burger King order I'd just picked up and lobbed it inside the car window as I yelled "Yes, and being fat is contagious too!!! NOW YOU'LL GET IT!"



You go girl!


----------



## jtgw (May 1, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Well perhaps not the most embarrassing.... but by far the most recent actually happened about two hours ago as I was walking over to a friend's house in the Frat House portion of town just off campus.... A car drove by, stopped, and three Frat Boys leaned out and started calling me names. "Fat", "blubberbutt", "repulsive", etc.
> 
> Couldn't help myself, I pulled out a double cheeseburger from the Burger King order I'd just picked up and lobbed it inside the car window as I yelled "Yes, and being fat is contagious too!!! NOW YOU'LL GET IT!"
> 
> Now, the embarrassing part wasn't so much what they said or that they made a decision to stop their vehicle on a busy street to harass me. What was embarrassing was that I was unable to be more civil than they were.....



That was the most awesomest thing you could have done. GO ANGIE!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (May 1, 2010)

Let me set the scene:

Sunday afternoon brunch at Ryan's restaurant. Packed house standing room only. Terri sits in a wobbly chair. Starting to figure out what happens next? Chair breaks sending Terri and her niece to the ground (cos I am so fat I gave the ripple effect and took her with me). Waiter helps me up and grabs up the chair-whose front legs are bent front ways and rear legs are bent backwards--and carries it over his head through the entire restaurant. Meanwhile everyone is turning to look and see where the chair came from...and there I am, standing up waiting on a new, more sturdy chair to be brought to me. Yeah, not a very pleasant memory. *sigh*


----------



## Lamia (May 2, 2010)

I probably told this on here before. 

I was 14 years old (220 lbs) and had went to this ladies house who had a pool. She would let the kids in town swim in it. My friend and I went together. I failed to notice that she didn't have a ladder. It was an above ground pool she had built a deck around it. The deck was about a half a foot from the top of the pool. 

After about 15 minutes of swimming someone suggested a diving contest. That's when I realized I couldn't pull my fat ass out of the pool. My friend eventually had to go home for dinner. Another girl tried to push my ass while I tried to pull myself up. It didn't work. My sister came and brought her baby and I was supposed to go in the kiddy pool with her, but I couldn't get out and I was too embarassed to tell her. She left mad because I wouldn't get out. 

Finally the owner of the pool came over and I told her my problem. I am from a very small town and this lady just happened to be the matriach for the majority of the boys in town from various families. So of course all the boys and their friends were hanging out at grandmas. She had them carry the ladder to the pool and I scrambled out and rushed home. I cried the whole way home and when I got there my sister was fighting with my mom because of me. 

It's one of those things that seems silly to me now to get so upset about, but I have a panic disorder and I was in a panic and shaking so much. 

:doh::blush:

edit: Forgot to mention that this hysteria and embarssing moment went on for about 7 hours.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 2, 2010)

Thats another part of the discussion from the "thing" thread. Sometimes we are too afraid to draw attention to ourselves to ask for help and in doing so we make a small problem a huge ordeal.


----------



## Ruffie (May 2, 2010)

I too have had the chair break at a barbecue with co workers and fellow artists years ago. Was horribly embarrassed. But I think the worst one was at a jr high school dance. ONe of the popular guys asked me to dance and as we were dancing I heard some sniggers and people were pointing. THe bastard was dancing with a 5 dollar bill behind his back. Don't know if he got paid the five bucks to dance with me as a dare or was waving it around to get someone to take me off his hands. Either way I went out of the gym mortified and my friend Les took him outside and gave him an education with his fists.


----------



## lozonloz (May 2, 2010)

Most embarassing fat moment?

A Tesco's food court in Bangkok.

The food court was set out with metal chairs and I failed to notice that the legs on this particular chair, the one I chose to sit dow in, were ever-so-slightly bent.

For an everage sized Thai, this would present no problems. For me..

I sat down and immediately keeled over backwards as the back legs of the chair collapsed under me, which propelled me in a backward roll across the floor and was perfectly timed so that I landed in between a Thai gentleman's legs looking up at his crotch.

I literally did not know where to put my face, I must have apologised to him 20 times in as many seconds! Fortunately the staff got me another chair and after gingerly sitting on it I realised it was safe and the other chair, exactly the same to my eyes, must have been faulty, but my face was bright red for ages afterwards.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

We were playing 'post office' at a fifth grade 'basement' birthday party of a schoolmate and new friend. My family had just moved to a very insular small city and I was definitely an outsider and self-conscious, very defensive and probably paranoid. 
I saw the boys planning something and motioning at me but I tried to distract myself by being sociable with the other girls. When a boy called my number and approached me to kiss me, he instead spit ice in my face. Everyone laughed including the girls I thought were my friends.
I ran into the garage, devastated, humiliated and bewildered and just wept. Some of the other girls came out to console me and coaxed me back to the party. Another boy attempted to approach me with ice in his mouth and I sidestepped him, walked out of the house and went home. I told no one.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 2, 2010)

*At my heaviest a few years ago, I tried to get on a certain ride at a certain park that will remain nameless . . . *cough*: knotts berry farm*cough* and I was asked to leave.

The skinny b%$#% was a totally a-hole about it to! [I hardly ever revert to name calling, but I could tell this girl was being extra mean just for me . . . and also its nothing against her being skinny, but she obviously had no idea how embarressing the situation might be for someone like me - in front of all of my thin friends as well!] 

But whatever, I didn't want to go on that lame ride anyway!*


----------



## Adrian (May 3, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> the embarrassing part wasn't so much what they said or that they made a decision to stop their vehicle on a busy street to harass me. What was embarrassing was that I was unable to be more civil than they were.....


SuperSizedAngie, please be patient to yourself about your behavior! You might feel you should have responded differently but, you did respond well!


----------



## annabellethecat (May 7, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *At my heaviest a few years ago, I tried to get on a certain ride at a certain park that will remain nameless . . . *cough*: knotts berry farm*cough* and I was asked to leave.
> 
> The skinny b%$#% was a totally a-hole about it to! [I hardly ever revert to name calling, but I could tell this girl was being extra mean just for me . . . and also its nothing against her being skinny, but she obviously had no idea how embarressing the situation might be for someone like me - in front of all of my thin friends as well!]
> 
> But whatever, I didn't want to go on that lame ride anyway!*


That's horrible! Which ride was it? I used to live near there and go there a lot but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## bigjayne66 (May 7, 2010)

About 3 years ago I got jammed in a turnstile at Blackpool pleasure beach,I was about 330lbs then,it took a lot of heaving and pushing to free me,I just fitted on the ride,but I was so embarrassed I could never return there again now,I am almost 100lbs heavier so would break the rides,let alone fit on them now !!!


----------



## rellis10 (May 7, 2010)

First real post outside of my introduction...so here goes....


First thing that comes to mind is when i was at school and a chair collapsed underneath me in the middle of the class. Not exactly my proudest moment...especially when i slipped whilst getting back to my feet and ended up on my backside again.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> First real post outside of my introduction...so here goes....
> 
> 
> First thing that comes to mind is when i was at school and a chair collapsed underneath me in the middle of the class. Not exactly my proudest moment...especially when i slipped whilst getting back to my feet and ended up on my backside again.


Many of us have broken chairs. I really empathize.
I once had a new SSBBW friend invite me over for a feast and she told me to sit in a chair of dubious appearance but I naively assumed she knew if it could hold me because she was much larger than I. Well, it collapsed in spectacular fashion and I could barely register my surprise before her husband scolded, 'Why did you tell her to sit there-you know it's been broken for years!' <sigh>


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 7, 2010)

It was a water ride . . . big foot rapids. That ride sucks anyway! I have since been on it and I wasnt missing much! lol!



annabellethecat said:


> That's horrible! Which ride was it? I used to live near there and go there a lot but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Emma (May 7, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> About 3 years ago I got jammed in a turnstile at Blackpool pleasure beach,I was about 330lbs then,it took a lot of heaving and pushing to free me,I just fitted on the ride,but I was so embarrassed I could never return there again now,I am almost 100lbs heavier so would break the rides,let alone fit on them now !!!



Was it the grand national?


----------



## TallFatSue (May 7, 2010)

Whenever I swap wardrobes for the season, there's no small suspense as I find what fits from the previous year, and what doesn't. One winter's day 5 years ago I wore a certain pair of slacks that were much tighter than I remembered, but I sucked in my belly anyway and squeezed my fat into them. That same day several of us went out to lunch and as usual I put away the food (hiccup!). After lunch I sat down at my desk, sneezed and -- r-r-r-rip! -- split the front of my slacks! The waistband withstood the pressure when my heaving surge of belly fat burst the dam, so at least my slacks were in no danger of falling to half mast, but the damage was done. :blush:

To compound matters, there was an important meeting that afternoon and I didn't have time to run home and change, so I had to do some quick thinking. I took off my sweater, tied it around my waist and thereby hid my wardrobe catastrophe. "Gee, Sue, are you warm?" "Uhhhh, yes, now that you mention it." :doh: Nobody was the wiser, but I sure didn't stand up during the meeting when it was my turn to speak. To be honest it kinda gave me a cheap thrill to live dangerously (but not toooo dangerously), and my fat bare arms kinda sorta directed attention away from the disaster zone hidden by the sweater around my waist. Embarrassing? You betcha! :blush:

PS. Whenever my mother makes her well-worn comment about how fat I am -- "Doesn't it bother you to have that belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" -- I think about that fashion mishap. Thank goodness that didn't literally happen. It wasn't funny then, but it sure is funny now.


----------



## Lamia (May 8, 2010)

I just remembered this hilarious embarassing moment. I was with a guy I was dating and we got out of his car to head into his house. As I was walking through his yard I slipped in a hole, stagger/ran trying to regain my balance....farted...then fell down. 

:blush:

I guess it's not really a fat-related embarassing moment except the fact that I am fat. Skinny people trip and fall and fart too. It still had to be told..enjoy.


----------



## StinkinSteve (May 8, 2010)

hmm....maybe more embarrassing was after dinner on our first date. you had driven your mothers car and didnt have the keyfob and when you tried to leave the alarm on the car went off. nothing we tried would turn it off. everyone in the parking lot was trying to see what was going on and finally someone had a wrench to remove the battery terminal to reset the alarm..


----------



## Lamia (May 8, 2010)

ROFL Dude you were so not supposed to remember any of that! :doh::blush:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 8, 2010)

My first (outside my own family) most embarrassing moment was when I was about 6. Our next door neighbor's had a tree out front that kids used to regularly climb. They didn't mind at all. In fact, several kids usually climbed around on it at once. However, they asked me not to climb it while anyone else was climbing it. Ok, I thought. I'll wait till everyone else is down. So, here's my chance, I start to climb up and the neighbor came out and shouted at me that I was too big to climb the tree. 'You weight too much!'. Of course, my brother was there as well as other kids. I was crushed.

I tried not to even go outside for days.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> My first (outside my own family) most embarrassing moment was when I was about 6. Our next door neighbor's had a tree out front that kids used to regularly climb. They didn't mind at all. In fact, several kids usually climbed around on it at once. However, they asked me not to climb it while anyone else was climbing it. Ok, I thought. I'll wait till everyone else is down. So, here's my chance, I start to climb up and the neighbor came out and shouted at me that I was too big to climb the tree. 'You weight too much!'. Of course, my brother was there as well as other kids. I was crushed.
> 
> I tried not to even go outside for days.


I can relate. It was all MY fault that the merry-go-round broke at the playground even though there were 15 other kids on it with me.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 8, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Couldn't help myself, I pulled out a double cheeseburger from the Burger King order I'd just picked up and lobbed it inside the car window as I yelled "Yes, and being fat is contagious too!!! NOW YOU'LL GET IT!"



In my opinion, you showed a great amount of class, along with really quick thinking reflexes! Good for you!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can relate. It was all MY fault that the merry-go-round broke at the playground even though there were 15 other kids on it with me.



Yeah, go figure! Stupid people.


----------



## bigjayne66 (May 8, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Was it the grand national?



No,The Big Dipper,I remembered the national from another visit with my late husband in 2001,banged my legs on the first drop,hurt like hell!!!,was only 210lbs in those days fitted on almost everything lol


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 8, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> In my opinion, you showed a great amount of class, along with really quick thinking reflexes! Good for you!



Thanks. Looking back on it now, with about a week since it happened, I feel a bit better about what I did. Part of what contributed to that was that I used to live in the area, and absolutely despised it when I did. Stuff like that would happen to me all the time because the area is dedicated to fraternities and dorms. Having lived in a private apartment well away from there for a little while now, I had been dreading going back down there to visit my friend. But really it wasn't too bad, and a few jerks can't ruin my day or my life, I've decided.


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2010)

Nutty said:


> You go girl!



dude......


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2010)

Jes said:


> dude......



...Where's my car?



Lord i hate that film


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Many of us have broken chairs. I really empathize.
> I once had a new SSBBW friend invite me over for a feast and she told me to sit in a chair of dubious appearance but I naively assumed she knew if it could hold me because she was much larger than I. Well, it collapsed in spectacular fashion and I could barely register my surprise before her husband scolded, 'Why did you tell her to sit there-you know it's been broken for years!' <sigh>




For crying out loud! What a turd she was! You could have really been injured.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 11, 2010)

I have to tell you this story has made me laugh uncontrollably about 3x in the last couple days. Everyone keeps asking me but I don't even try to explain.





Lamia said:


> I just remembered this hilarious embarassing moment. I was with a guy I was dating and we got out of his car to head into his house. As I was walking through his yard I slipped in a hole, stagger/ran trying to regain my balance....farted...then fell down.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I guess it's not really a fat-related embarassing moment except the fact that I am fat. Skinny people trip and fall and fart too. It still had to be told..enjoy.


----------



## Lamia (May 12, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> I have to tell you this story has made me laugh uncontrollably about 3x in the last couple days. Everyone keeps asking me but I don't even try to explain.



lol I am glad it has given you joy. It makes me laugh whenever I think about it, and facepalm.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 12, 2010)

You are nothing if not the epitome of grace .


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprisingly this was my worst fat moment, because it was the first time I was with a fat girl, (was forced to be), and people mocked me, but I loved it. 

Mine was this girl that was in my class when I was in seventh grade. One time at a party, we had a game, and I had to be locked in a closet with her for 10 minutes. We started making out, and I started feeling her and stuff, and I guess I liked her big boobs and curves. Since then I went out with her for two years, tried to make her bigger, but she dumped me for that, , but now she is big big, and whenever I see her I am jealous of her possibly being my wife.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 2, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Suprisingly this was my worst fat moment, because it was the first time I was with a fat girl, (was forced to be), and people mocked me, but I loved it.
> 
> Mine was this girl that was in my class when I was in seventh grade. One time at a party, we had a game, and I had to be locked in a closet with her for 10 minutes. We started making out, and I started feeling her and stuff, and I guess I liked her big boobs and curves. Since then I went out with her for two years, tried to make her bigger, but she dumped me for that, , but now she is big big, and whenever I see her I am jealous of her possibly being my wife.



That SUCKS!
I feel sorry for ya dude


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> That SUCKS!
> I feel sorry for ya dude



It sucked for when I was outside of the room, but inside the closet had to have been the best time of my life.


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> It sucked for when I was outside of the room, but inside the closet had to have been the best time of my life.



this is a great story. tell it again.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Jes said:


> this is a great story. tell it again.





Couldn't you just read it again. I will write it again if you want I guess.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 2, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Couldn't you just read it again. I will write it again if you want I guess.



No, we can't be bothered to find it. Please type it out again.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 2, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Couldn't you just read it again. I will write it again if you want I guess.



And maybe this time, if you could flesh out the story a bit more with some of her feelings, as the bearer of the fat in "your" embarrassing fat moment, that would be great. Especially how you think she felt during the mockery that you loved so much, and why maybe she didn't relish you trying to fatten her up. It's always nice to get multiple POVs in a story, if the author is able to grasp them. If.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a horrible writer, so I would rather not.


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had many embarrassing moments due to being fat!

I've broken 2 office chairs and had to have the occupational health nurse "assess" me (in front of all my colleagues) before I could get anything sturdier.

I've fallen over trying to get onto a bus and ended up with my legs underneath it and people climbing over me to get on (that's London in the rush hour for you), I needed 2 guys to haul me up and then I burst into tears just to compound my embarrassment!

Oh and I got stuck in a bath (I normally shower) but luckily my boyfriend at the time was able to get me out.

I could go on....:blush:


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, I was at a party when I was in the ninth grade, and all of the people from a few classes were there. We had to play one of hose games where you get locked in the closet with someone. So, of course because everyone picks on fat people, they put the fattest girl in there, and my friends thought it would be funny to put me in there too. There was no light, and the closet was relatively empty. I don't know why, I think I just started feeling her, we started making out, I felt that we both liked it, because she kept going up and down on my body, and then, we took each others shirts off, and we both felt the attraction. Then, the door opened... I was embarresed beyond belief, didn't talk to anyone for a few weeks, but when I got the confidence back, I asked her out. 


We went out for I'm going with, 2 years, and one day, I figured, if I liked how it felt, when she was like 175, I wonder if she would get bigger, because that would be alot better. I popped the question to here one day, she said no, and I have never had the confidence to ask a girl to gain for me ever again.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 3, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> It sucked for when I was outside of the room, but inside the closet had to have been the best time of my life.



I guess I should try that game some time XD


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to be a lot bigger, with a disproportionately large belly. As such, I avoided booths in restaurants. I wouldn't go into a restaurant if it didn't have tables.

One time, I was out with a lady who recommended a particular restaurant. We went, and I was not happy to learn they didn't have tables. Only booths. But since we were there on her recommendation, I didn't want to just leave. I did say that I wasn't sure a booth would work for me. She was a bbw, though smaller than me, and she said it would be fine.

Well, it wasn't fine. I had to wedge myself into a booth and the table cut into my gut. Painful. I looked ridiculous and was so uncomfortable I could not enjoy the meal. I was more annoyed than embarrassed, but I could not miss the eyes on me from the other patrons. It was a bad date. We never went out again. I guess she was put off by my attitude. It's hard to have a good attitude when your gut is being painfully squashed by a table edge!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I used to be a lot bigger, with a disproportionately large belly. As such, I avoided booths in restaurants. I wouldn't go into a restaurant if it didn't have tables.
> 
> One time, I was out with a lady who recommended a particular restaurant. We went, and I was not happy to learn they didn't have tables. Only booths. But since we were there on her recommendation, I didn't want to just leave. I did say that I wasn't sure a booth would work for me. She was a bbw, though smaller than me, and she said it would be fine.
> 
> Well, it wasn't fine. I had to wedge myself into a booth and the table cut into my gut. Painful. I looked ridiculous and was so uncomfortable I could not enjoy the meal. I was more annoyed than embarrassed, but I could not miss the eyes on me from the other patrons. It was a bad date. We never went out again. I guess she was put off by my attitude. It's hard to have a good attitude when your gut is being painfully squashed by a table edge!



ouchies!! 

and she was put off by _your_ attitude?!? who'd want anyone that could sit and watch you suffer for an entire meal?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 3, 2010)

bbwildrose said:


> ouchies!!
> 
> and she was put off by _your_ attitude?!? who'd want anyone that could sit and watch you suffer for an entire meal?



Needless to say, my feelings were not hurt because she never wanted to go out again!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Needless to say, my feelings were not hurt because she never wanted to go out again!



well that's ok then


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 3, 2010)

Happened about 4 years ago... I had taken up Ballroom Dancing a few months earlier, and although I wasn't confident in my abilities as a new dancer, I had enough support/coersion to agree to compete in a competition. The competition lasted for 4 days, and the final night of the competition before all of the awards are handed out, is the "formal" night.

The only thing close to a formal gown that I owned at the time was the dress I wore to my senior prom 6 years earlier! Needless to say I had put on some weight since graduation (about 40 pounds to be exact) so this beautiful blue dress was working overtime to contain me. I managed to make it through the dinner portion of the evening, but when we got ready for the awards ceremony I decided to excuse myself - I had become very uncomfortable and was having trouble breathing normally. I get up from the table and my dress split down both sides!

Fortunately, it was dark inside the ballroom, so I grabbed my shoulder wrap and threw it on before rushing out of the ballroom and onto the elevator to go back to my hotel room to change. I think the only person who knew was my dance instructor, because he was sitting next to me when it happened. He never said anything about it, but I was still humiliated for the rest of the night. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Shooting star (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok so this is a pretty tipical situation but still really embarassing...
About two years ago (I was 16) I had to go to the doctor for a health certificate in order to get my scooter licence. 

At first I was pleasantly surprised because he seemed different than my previous doctor, he was kind, asked me about my hobbies, making jokes etc
Then he checked my weight (I was 189 lbs) and he told me that I could stand to lose some weight for my health and started lecturing me...I just blushed and kept my mouth shut, pretty disappointing as I didn't saw it coming.

Then sometimes random idiots just can't keep their mouth shut. Last time It happened about two weeks ago when I had a midnight swim with some friends and when I and a friend of a friend (a bit smaller than me) got into the water some guys that were sitting on the dock yelled "Moby Dick" :doh: I pretend I didn't heard it and enjoyed the sea but still I felt so embarassed as there were many of my friends near me...


----------



## flinflam (Jul 4, 2010)

I could post for hours on embarrassing moments. However I will only post 2 for now. 

I was in 10th grade. My gym teacher was a self hating fat guy(you may know the type). He felt it was his duty to shame me every chance he got. He went so far as to actually trade with the other gym teachers just to be my gym teacher in my junior and senior years. Anyway so every year we had to run the mile. He decided he needed to shout out everyone's name and time as they finished(i.e. Smith....10 min 37 sec) When it came to me he shouted as loud as he could "FLINN....Tuesday(it was a Friday) I was mortified. 

The second story is a typical chair story. I was a senior, about a month from graduation. I was invited to a party at this girls house that I had a major crush on. She was gorgeous, a cheerleader, and it took me 3 years to gain the courage to tell her how I felt. We were already friends, I wanted to be more than friends. I knew that my time was limited, as she would be going off to college in another state in a few months. As the party was winding down I saw her sitting alone on her back porch. I decided its now or never. I sat in the chair next to her. As I started making small talk I could feel my heart racing, sweat pouring, and my mind racing. I leaned towards where she was sitting as I didn't anyone to hear(for I was sure to be rejected). As I did the chairs legs broke and I fell smacking my chin on the table next to her. I bit my lip and blood gushed out. She was nice enough to get ice and help "nurse me back to health", but I was too embarrassed to go through with my plan. I see her every once and awhile, and she's still just as gorgeous as she was in High School and I wonder "what if?"


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got you all beat. LOL 

At my wedding the kneeler thing broke as I was on it. Umm yeah in front of everyone. I still have nightmares  Another bonus for being divorced now I guess. I don't have to see half the people I embarrased myself in front of. I should have taken it as a sign of bad things to come LOL. 

Of course I yelled at my new husband at the time. "See this is why I didn't wanna get married in a catholic church!" LOL I'm baptist. 

You guys are the only ones I've ever talked to about this.


----------



## flinflam (Jul 9, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> I got you all beat. LOL
> 
> At my wedding the kneeler thing broke as I was on it. Umm yeah in front of everyone. I still have nightmares  Another bonus for being divorced now I guess. I don't have to see half the people I embarrased myself in front of. I should have taken it as a sign of bad things to come LOL.
> .



This is what is called "an omen"! 
Here's a wedding story. I was a groomsman for a friend of mine. When I received the Tuxedo I found that the pants were a size too big, and me without a belt! Since it was Memorial Day weekend there was no way of getting the right size. So I put them on. They were fine if I was standing still, but as soon as I walked more than a few feet I could feel them sliding down. I miraculously made it through the ceremony without indecent. However as soon as I walked into the reception hall they fell to the ground, right in front of his grandmother! We just looked at each other, silently as I quickly pulled them up. I ran off to the table and thought that was the worst thing ever...I was wrong. Cause now I had to dance with my counterpart on the brides side. Halfway through "You look wonderful tonight" down they went again. This time it was captured on tape. Luckily for me he has no idea how to upload a VCR tape to his computer or else it'd be on youtube!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> I got you all beat. LOL
> 
> At my wedding the kneeler thing broke as I was on it. Umm yeah in front of everyone. I still have nightmares  Another bonus for being divorced now I guess. I don't have to see half the people I embarrased myself in front of. I should have taken it as a sign of bad things to come LOL.
> 
> ...



I'd have played it for laughs. lol

I had a similar embarrassing moment at my wedding, though it wasn't a fat moment. It was a stupid moment. I was up at the altar, the ceremony was going fine. It was emotionally charged. Not a dry eye in the house. The minister gets to the point of exchanging rings.

I forgot the ring in the dressing room.

I couldn't play it off. I couldn't hide it. My stupidity was on display for everyone, as the ceremony came to a crashing halt while my sister (and wedding planner) went to go find the darned ring! :doh:


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'd have played it for laughs. lol
> 
> I had a similar embarrassing moment at my wedding, though it wasn't a fat moment. It was a stupid moment. I was up at the altar, the ceremony was going fine. It was emotionally charged. Not a dry eye in the house. The minister gets to the point of exchanging rings.
> 
> ...



I am feeling better I'm not the only one with wedding horror stories. Thanks


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> I am feeling better I'm not the only one with wedding horror stories. Thanks



I've never been to (or in!) a wedding where something didn't go wrong.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'd have played it for laughs. lol
> 
> I had a similar embarrassing moment at my wedding, though it wasn't a fat moment. It was a stupid moment. I was up at the altar, the ceremony was going fine. It was emotionally charged. Not a dry eye in the house. The minister gets to the point of exchanging rings.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my dad did that when he married his current wife. He realized on the limo drive to the church, fortunately, and my uncle lent him his ring to use for the ceremony.

Not such a great story, I know, but it was hilarious if you were there.


----------



## mercy (Jul 10, 2010)

A few months ago, at the end of a night out, I was queuing up for a taxi home with some friends. There were three idiots at the front of the queue who were trying to push in, trying to steal other people's taxis and generally pissing everyone off. They were really hassling two young girls at the front of the queue, making really horrible comments, so I opened my big mouth and made a comment about the fact that they were all dressed identically, in the same cheap white shirts ("are you twins?" or something to that effect).

So, obviously, they started on me about my weight, which didn't bother me too much because they were making idiots of themselves. Until my friend distracted me, and I turned away for a moment only for one of them to headbutt me in the stomach. 

It wasn't painful - he thought he was being funny - but I don't think I've ever been so simultaneously angry and embarrassed in my life.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jul 20, 2010)

The most embarrassing moment I can think of would have to be when I was about 14 or 15, I was pretty over wieght at that point, like 230lbs or so. I was with my friend waiting at a bus stop about to go to the mall and all of a sudden I hear someone yelling, then I notice this like 65 year old man yelling at me about how fat I was telling me to loose wieght, saying what are you waiting for, the apocolypse? and just a bunch of rude comments like that. So I'm sitting there with a friend and a bunch of people at a bus stop, and a bunch of other people in their own cars, trying not to cry, for what seems like 5 mins or so just being yelled at by some old man.


----------



## Tau (Jul 20, 2010)

flinflam said:


> The second story is a typical chair story. I was a senior, about a month from graduation. I was invited to a party at this girls house that I had a major crush on. She was gorgeous, a cheerleader, and it took me 3 years to gain the courage to tell her how I felt. We were already friends, I wanted to be more than friends. I knew that my time was limited, as she would be going off to college in another state in a few months. As the party was winding down I saw her sitting alone on her back porch. I decided its now or never. I sat in the chair next to her. As I started making small talk I could feel my heart racing, sweat pouring, and my mind racing. I leaned towards where she was sitting as I didn't anyone to hear(for I was sure to be rejected). As I did the chairs legs broke and I fell smacking my chin on the table next to her. I bit my lip and blood gushed out. She was nice enough to get ice and help "nurse me back to health", but I was too embarrassed to go through with my plan. I see her every once and awhile, and she's still just as gorgeous as she was in High School and I wonder "what if?"



Why don't you ask her now? Sorry, don't even know if you married or hooked up or if she is - I just really love a happy ending *hugz*


----------



## Tau (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I was 14 and summer holidays had just ended and we were going back to school in January. I had gained a crazy amount of weight over the December vac - I think almost 10kilos, my weight gain was insane then - and i did not fit into my summer uniform from the year before. So my mom, with much grumbling, took me to the store to get it. Our uniform for the school we went to was only available in two stores in the whole of the city so there were no options - if they didnt have a size they didn't have size. I'd been wearing a size 16 and so tried the 18. It wouldnt zip closed, my back fat rolls kept getting pinched in the fabric and I was pouring sweat and my mom kept going on and on about expensive it all was and that if I didn't stop eating I'd die. Then the sales ladies, about 3 of them, came into the change room and tried to force the zipper shut, all the while talking about how a girl as enormous as I was would never get a man and that I should lose weight quick cos "don't you want babies??" I didn't cry that day - got this huge swollen lump of tears in my throat and it wouldn't go away no matter how deep I breathed and I felt hot and sweaty and disgusting and untouchable like all my skin was revolting, this fat ooze that nobody would ever touch. Yeah that was a truly crap day. My mom ended up having to get the uniform made for me. The woman who made it used the wrong material and her stitching was just off so when we finally got back to school the entire highschool student body, about 120 girls, knew that I was too fat to fit into a regular uniform. That was a seriously shit time.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 20, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> The most embarrassing moment I can think of would have to be when I was about 14 or 15, I was pretty over wieght at that point, like 230lbs or so. I was with my friend waiting at a bus stop about to go to the mall and all of a sudden I hear someone yelling, then I notice this like 65 year old man yelling at me about how fat I was telling me to loose wieght, saying what are you waiting for, the apocolypse? and just a bunch of rude comments like that. So I'm sitting there with a friend and a bunch of people at a bus stop, and a bunch of other people in their own cars, trying not to cry, for what seems like 5 mins or so just being yelled at by some old man.



Old man sounds like he was cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs. 

View attachment sonny.jpg


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 20, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> The most embarrassing moment I can think of would have to be when I was about 14 or 15, I was pretty over wieght at that point, like 230lbs or so. I was with my friend waiting at a bus stop about to go to the mall and all of a sudden I hear someone yelling, then I notice this like 65 year old man yelling at me about how fat I was telling me to loose wieght, saying what are you waiting for, the apocolypse? and just a bunch of rude comments like that. So I'm sitting there with a friend and a bunch of people at a bus stop, and a bunch of other people in their own cars, trying not to cry, for what seems like 5 mins or so just being yelled at by some old man.



That's when I often do the unexpected. Throw them a kiss or something. Really they don't know what to do at that point because it's obvious that what they are saying doesn't bother you. Well at least on the outside it doesn't.


----------



## Myn (Jul 20, 2010)

I was visiting my family in Puerto Rico, and they'd been surprised to see how big I was (about 250 at 15 and 5'6"). That was bad enough, but then a cousin came over to visit who had been a shut-in because of his weight, and he was an _evangelist_ for weight loss. Here I am, a shy teenager not 100% sure of myself, and his greeting is, "Hey, fattie! Yeah, I'm going to call you fattie until it bothers you!"

I turned right around and went to my room, trying to ignore his laughing. Then mealtime rolled around and he started declaiming about how the way he had lost the weight was to count how many bites he ate each day and then eat one less every day until he'd gotten thin. (He was, just for the record, still stocky, and not very muscular.) And then he started _counting each bite I ate_.

Not only did the rest of the family not do anything to stop him, they were all discussing how it made so much sense to just eat less. That night, while everyone else got two pastelillitos (guava paste in puff pastry dusted with icing sugar), my reaching for a second one got a solemn look from my uncle and, "Maybe we should take it easy - we don't have to eat them all right now." I got booted out of the house the next day and ordered to go for a walk, despite the heat making me feel like I was melting even when I was indoors, under the fan, and holding very still.

Eventually my grandmother put a stop to it, yelling at my aunt to just let me eat, but it was just one mortification after another. I ended up putting on ten pounds from stress and nervous/defiant/sneaky eating.

(The cousin, btw, died of a heart attack about a year later. Turns out he'd damaged his system with the diet pills he didn't think to mention when he was declaiming on his willpower. I was sorry, but I have to admit to a certain amount of unattractive schadenfreude.)


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 20, 2010)

Myn said:


> I was visiting my family in Puerto Rico, and they'd been surprised to see how big I was (about 250 at 15 and 5'6"). That was bad enough, but then a cousin came over to visit who had been a shut-in because of his weight, and he was an _evangelist_ for weight loss. Here I am, a shy teenager not 100% sure of myself, and his greeting is, "Hey, fattie! Yeah, I'm going to call you fattie until it bothers you!"
> 
> I turned right around and went to my room, trying to ignore his laughing. Then mealtime rolled around and he started declaiming about how the way he had lost the weight was to count how many bites he ate each day and then eat one less every day until he'd gotten thin. (He was, just for the record, still stocky, and not very muscular.) And then he started _counting each bite I ate_.
> 
> ...



Wow girl. That's awful! Then families wonder why people get depressed. I swear. And about your cousin. Man Karma can really kick a person bad sometimes.


----------



## Piink (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, where can I start!? 

I used to ride horses. So I would wear tight pants... One day, when I was getting on my horse, I started to swing my leg over the saddle and all of a sudden it felt drafty. Turns out I split the crotch out of my jeans. I was the only big girl in my group then. Everyone got to see my pretty red undies. (Atleast the were sexy ones!) I couldn't get off my horse all day. When it was time to load the horses, I made sure we were the last to leave! I think I turned as red as my undies!

A few years ago, after a long night of drinking Tequila with my (ex)best-friend, we went back to her cousin's home. Her cousin handed me a plastic lawn-chair, and little did I know he was setting me up. I sat down a kept on going!! I was to hung over to even care though. To add insult though, he took out his camera phone, snapped a pic and e-mailed it to everyone, with the caption of "Help, I have fallen and can't get up!"

I was in Wal-Mart one day, and some lady walked by with her very rude children. One of them looked over at me and went, "Wow, she is HUGE!" (I was about 13-14 years old) I confronted the mother of the kid, and she looked at me and said, "Well, maybe if you would loose weight and stay out of the cookie isle, people won't say things like that." I did tell her she was a horrible person and an even worse mother, and that one day her kid would get their butt kicked for that. I didn't buy anything that day, and I went home a cried. Thankfully, I had a wonderful nephew (whom was 3 at the time). He got in my lap and asked why I was crying. I told him someone made fun of me today. He hugged me and told me he loved me. Regardless of everything, it was still embarassing and hurtful for something like that to happen, especially in public.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 22, 2010)

Piink said:


> Oh, where can I start!?
> 
> 
> I was in Wal-Mart one day, and some lady walked by with her very rude children. One of them looked over at me and went, "Wow, she is HUGE!" (I was about 13-14 years old) I confronted the mother of the kid, and she looked at me and said, "Well, maybe if you would loose weight and stay out of the cookie isle, people won't say things like that." I did tell her she was a horrible person and an even worse mother, and that one day her kid would get their butt kicked for that. I didn't buy anything that day, and I went home a cried. Thankfully, I had a wonderful nephew (whom was 3 at the time). He got in my lap and asked why I was crying. I told him someone made fun of me today. He hugged me and told me he loved me. Regardless of everything, it was still embarassing and hurtful for something like that to happen, especially in public.



Similar thing happened to me. I got in line behind them to cash out. I offered the kid who called me huge a sucker and when he reached for it I said (in overly dramatic fashion) "oh wait, never mind. I am HUGE. I have to eat all of them. You can't have one" Yes it was immature, and the mother of the child confronted me afterward and told me I was rude to which I responded, "I was no ruder than your child pointing out how huge I am." and walked away.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

My story is more humorously embarrassing than just embarrassing or hurtful. About 13 years ago, I was working as a legal secretary for a mid-sized law firm in LA with a very strict dress code. Having always been a more casual dresser, I really had no idea how to wear (or like) more conservative business wear. So one day at work, I wore a velour button-down blouse that I'd bought in the women's section at Ross, one of three I'd bought in the same style, thinking they'd be perfect for work. The blouse had thin little shell buttons that really didn't do any good at holding the thing closed over my sizeable boobs, which hadn't been apparent when I tried the top on at Ross. I'd been at work for nearly 4 hours when someone finally mentioned to me that I was walking around with half my buttons open on my top, down past my bra. What made it even worse was that the person who told me was the cute copy clerk who worked in the law office file room. I'd gone into the file room to get something and maybe flirt with the copy clerk a little and the other cute messenger guys who hung out back there...only to have him tell me, "hey, hon, your shirt's open." Gah! My face was red. I never wore that top to work again. And the thing that _really_ gets me about the whole episode is that I wasn't even wearing my sexy bra that day, dammit.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 22, 2010)

Every now and then when Peggy and I were shopping at a grocery store I would wander back to the aisle that Peggy was in and find an interesting scenario occurring. Once in a while I would see a mother with a young girl and one or both of them would be staring at this 450 pound large breasted woman with a lot of groceries in her cart.

In a voice that would carry all the way down the aisle I would announce, "Lady you are fat" 

The Observer would get a very startled look on her face when this announcement was made.

Peggy would respond, "Yes but I bet you say that to all the beautiful women."

Usually by this time I'd gotten close enough to Peggy to embrace her while I said, "Yes you are right".

I would follow this up with a big hug that included running my hands over her back and hips while giving her a deep and passionate kiss. Once I heard a jar of something or other hit the floor and break. I think that that time the woman making the remarks was so startled that she dropped a jar.

I figured that it was better for the mother to be telling her child how awful it was that Peggy and I were making out in the supermarket aisle then for her to be telling her daughter that if she ever got that big no man would ever be interested in her. Peggy agreed with this philosophy.


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 23, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> Every now and then when Peggy and I were shopping at a grocery store I would wander back to the aisle that Peggy was in and find an interesting scenario occurring. Once in a while I would see a mother with a young girl and one or both of them would be staring at this 450 pound large breasted woman with a lot of groceries in her cart.
> 
> In a voice that would carry all the way down the aisle I would announce, "Lady you are fat"
> 
> ...




I had to rep you for that one!!!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 23, 2010)

Now that's activism I can get behind.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I try not to let my soft side show, but that one melted my heart.


----------



## Actor4hire (Jul 23, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> The most embarrassing moment I can think of would have to be when I was about 14 or 15, I was pretty over wieght at that point, like 230lbs or so. I was with my friend waiting at a bus stop about to go to the mall and all of a sudden I hear someone yelling, then I notice this like 65 year old man yelling at me about how fat I was telling me to loose wieght, saying what are you waiting for, the apocolypse? and just a bunch of rude comments like that. So I'm sitting there with a friend and a bunch of people at a bus stop, and a bunch of other people in their own cars, trying not to cry, for what seems like 5 mins or so just being yelled at by some old man.



Old people are the fucking worst! When I was young, I was really heavy. Old people would just stop me and say shit like "You know you are going to die!" or I had this old lady tell me at a garage sale "You have boobs." Like I didn't know that at the time you old bitch! LOL! I can't count the times I would be walking with friends down the street and people would yell out of their car "Fat ass!" or some other terrible remark.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 23, 2010)

it was my first day at Uni, it was orientation week and i headed for the first introductory lecture which was held in a HUGE lecture hall that was filled with all of us 1000+ newbie students. 

each seat had a foldable table-top thingy that was supposed to fold over our laps so that we could place our notebooks and write...but due to my umm rotund nature, my table-top wouldn't fold....so amidst all those desks i was the only one with a table-top still in the upright position....the speaker at the front must have thought i was upto no good because she repeated about 3 times "can you ALL position your table-tops in the horizontal position:doh:" by the third time she said it she sounded super irritated and was looking directly at me.:blush: Not to mention the stares i was getting from EVERYONE who was wondering why i wasn't complying.

if i had the balls i'd have shouted at the top of my voice "listen b*tch the reason i'm not complying is not because i don't want to but because i can't OKAY? GOT IT???!!!!"


----------



## Rowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I tripped and fell when i was a bit drunk and I couldnt get up on my own and even having a couple of guys trying to help me wasnt working...it was horrible. there were tons of people outside walking by because it was almost club closing time. The cops came by and asked if i needed an ambulance...I was so humiliated


----------



## Ola (Jul 27, 2010)

Huh, I don't get embarrassed easily, but does it count if I embarrassed someone else? Then I've got a story that is "kind of" related:

I was out partying in Gothenburg a couple of weeks ago, and me and my mates had just left the pub we were at in order to move on to a night club. Anyways, so we passed a lot of people on the way since this was a Friday night and everyone were out on town, and this one guy who was roughly my age passes me by and whispers "fatso" just as he does so. (It's funny how some people never snap out of the high school mentality, isn't it?)

In any case, I don't take shit from punks, so I turned around and shouted after him if he would like to repeat that. The guy stops and looks over his shoulder, my two friends stop and check out what's going on too, which I guess he noticed, because he kinda looked like he was about to say something but then thought better of it, before just continuing to walk away. Now my friends weren't the only ones to stop; a couple more people were staring at us too to see what was going on, and while I can live with that I think the punk got embarrassed as hell, because he kinda shrunk together posture-wise. I shouted a few more lines after him, but I'm not sure I should repeat them here. In any case, calling him out was a lot of fun. I was much more passive when stuff like this happened in high school, so it felt pretty good too!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 27, 2010)

So I moved to a new elementary school where they required students to wear uniforms. I was already pissed because the plain white polo shirts tucked into khaki shorts/pants really worked against my cargo shorts and t-shirt mentality that I've had since I was a youngin'. So we find some clothes, and I try them out at home the day before class starts, just to make sure everything fits just fine. Well I go out for a family inspection and my mom and grandma just start laughing. They pull me closer and say "aww, look at his little lovehandles." "They're so cute." "Don't worry sweetie, we'll get rid of them soon."

I was so mortified. Having your own family laugh at you like that when your ten years-old. That was just terrible for me.

It's odd how these uniforms have been the center of many fat-related embarrassing moments for me. A couple years later, me and a bunch of other fatish guys decided that the best way to hide how fat we were was to wear bulky sweaters year-round. Keep in mind that this was in Louisiana, where it was always unbearably hot and humid. I actually would have to hid my sweatshirt in my backpack so that my parents wouldn't stop me from wearing it as school. It's a miracle I didn't get heatstroke.

Well of course if backfired one day. Our teachers took us in a field trip to court, and made us all leave our sweatshirts behind. So while my classmates were playing on the playground and having fun, we just stood off to the side with our arms crossed, trying to make ourselves look as small as possible. And I just remember the teachers looking at us like we were retarded for wanting to even take our sweatshirts. I mean yea, it wasn't a well-thought out plan and I regret wasting a year doing that, but the incredulous stares just made it even worse. There was no attempt at understanding the look of terror in our eyes.


To this day the thought of school uniforms still makes me shudder.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jul 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Old man sounds like he was cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs.
> 
> View attachment 82392



For sure, I live in portland oregon, so that most likley was true. lol


----------



## Britty (Aug 1, 2010)

One night at church, one of the little kids that I always made sure to hug (love le bebes!) looked up at me with the sweetest eyes and said "Miss Brittney, do you have babies in your belly?" to which I promptly replied "Yes, Baker. Seventeen of them and they're reindeer."

I know you're not supposed to lie in church, but...


----------



## Britty (Aug 1, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I just remembered this hilarious embarassing moment. I was with a guy I was dating and we got out of his car to head into his house. As I was walking through his yard I slipped in a hole, stagger/ran trying to regain my balance....farted...then fell down.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I guess it's not really a fat-related embarassing moment except the fact that I am fat. Skinny people trip and fall and fart too. It still had to be told..enjoy.



I literally laughed out loud when I read this story. Thank you for sharing it, even though I know it had to be embarrassing. That's awesome.



Jes said:


> this is a great story. tell it again.



Bwahahahahaha!




Leonard said:


> No, we can't be bothered to find it. Please type it out again.



I LOVE this place! You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 1, 2010)

Britty said:


> One night at church, one of the little kids that I always made sure to hug (love le bebes!) looked up at me with the sweetest eyes and said "Miss Brittney, do you have babies in your belly?" to which I promptly replied "Yes, Baker. Seventeen of them and they're reindeer."
> 
> I know you're not supposed to lie in church, but...



LMAO...that cracked me up. I needed a giggle and this did it! Too sweet.


----------



## LoriS (Dec 14, 2010)

When I was in high school, after a field trip we stopped at a local "diner" type place for a planned lunch. I didn't want regular food cuz I had had a tooth pulled the day before, so I bought a double scoop peach ice cream cone and just tried not to think about others seeing the fat girl with the ice cream. I had noone to sit with so I went to the only table of students that had a seat open. When I licked the cone, the top scoop rolled off and fell onto my shoulder- right in my hair. The students around me yelled and everyone was looking, there I was, the fat kid with ice cream smeared all over me...

I wanted to crawl into a hole.


----------



## Paul (Dec 14, 2010)

LoriS said:


> When I was in high school, after a field trip we stopped at a local "diner" type place for a planned lunch. I didn't want regular food cuz I had had a tooth pulled the day before, so I bought a double scoop peach ice cream cone and just tried not to think about others seeing the fat girl with the ice cream. I had noone to sit with so I went to the only table of students that had a seat open. When I licked the cone, the top scoop rolled off and fell onto my shoulder- right in my hair. The students around me yelled and everyone was looking, there I was, the fat kid with ice cream smeared all over me...
> 
> I wanted to crawl into a hole.



No one would sit with you, how sad ~ Kids in High School can be so cruel.


----------



## Myn (Dec 17, 2010)

I started going to a gym. It's a county facility, which means it's cheap, but the main focus of the gym is a program for special needs/injury rehabilitation on one side and weightlifters on the other. I was there early one morning, feeling incredibly self conscious since the only other people around were a small group of hardbodied weightlifter types. Still, I was there and I was there to work, so I got on the treadmill and huffed and puffed and jiggled my way up to my target heart rate for high intensity.

When I started crossing from "I'm working really hard" to "OMG can't breathe," I figured I'd do the thing where you just hop onto the sides of the treadmill to take a few seconds, catch my breath, and then get back to work. Only, of course, it worked better in theory. 

One foot stayed on the moving belt, and there was this pregnant, elongated moment of tension when I knew I was falling and letting go seemed a better choice than hanging on and wrenching my twisted leg any further. I went down backwards, my mouth snapping shut on a sound somewhere between a squeak and a Wilhelm scream, bounced a bit and ended up sliding down the treadmill like a piece of chocolate in a Donald Duck cartoon. 

Of course, all the hardbodies were staring at me, round-eyed, and one girl asked if I was all right as a gym employee scurried over. I was back on the treadmill by the time he arrived, though, shaky but determined to keep going - and not to let go of the side bars, at all, ever. 

I made it to a full ten minutes, about four more after my pratfall, only to find that the hardbodies were looking at me again when I stepped down. I just grabbed my water bottle and said something about sticking the dismount this time before I scurried over to the water fountain and hit the weight machines.


----------



## BM the Lipophile (Dec 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So I moved to a new elementary school where they required students to wear uniforms. I was already pissed because the plain white polo shirts tucked into khaki shorts/pants really worked against my cargo shorts and t-shirt mentality that I've had since I was a youngin'. So we find some clothes, and I try them out at home the day before class starts, just to make sure everything fits just fine. Well I go out for a family inspection and my mom and grandma just start laughing. They pull me closer and say "aww, look at his little lovehandles." "They're so cute." "Don't worry sweetie, we'll get rid of them soon."


Someone in your family thinks lovehandles are cute. Embarrassing as it may have been, there's a bit of love in that statement too. Maybe even a closet FFA there?


----------



## Paquito (Dec 17, 2010)

BM the Lipophile said:


> Someone in your family thinks lovehandles are cute. Embarrassing as it may have been, there's a bit of love in that statement too. Maybe even a closet FFA there?



I really would prefer _not_ to think of my mom and grandma as FFA's and finding my lovehandles attractive. But thanks?


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

Myn said:


> I started going to a gym. It's a county facility, which means it's cheap, but the main focus of the gym is a program for special needs/injury rehabilitation on one side and weightlifters on the other. I was there early one morning, feeling incredibly self conscious since the only other people around were a small group of hardbodied weightlifter types. Still, I was there and I was there to work, so I got on the treadmill and huffed and puffed and jiggled my way up to my target heart rate for high intensity.
> 
> When I started crossing from "I'm working really hard" to "OMG can't breathe," I figured I'd do the thing where you just hop onto the sides of the treadmill to take a few seconds, catch my breath, and then get back to work. Only, of course, it worked better in theory.
> 
> ...



The way you described it made me bust out laughing to be honest, but I think it´s pretty admirable that you didn´t just leave after that, props for sticking with it! Do you still go to that gym? Did the "hardbodies" do or say something inappropriate? They may have looked because they were worried if you were ok, or maybe they were just digging watching you on that treadmill


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 18, 2010)

So, I think it was my first Christmas with my old boyfriend, and he came with my family to the Christmas Eve party my grandparents had every year. Come meal time, everyone was sitting around the table, read to dig in. I sat down (of course, I'd gotten a sizable plate full of yummy holiday food) and the old, wooden chair buckled beneath me. No on really said anything besides, "Oh, that chair has been around longer than you!" trying to make me feel like it would have happened had any of my "pretty" cousins (I'm sure we all have them) sat on it. Needless to say, I kind of picked at my food awkwardly until I decided to drink my dinner... :\

I also have a story that I'll coin as a _near-embarrassing_ fatty experience. As a Broadcast Comm grad, in college, our TV class would go on field trips to shoot random things and get more experience. It was cold, rainy, and miserable out, but we still headed to a nearby park area known for its impressively large rock formations. Well, in order to get to the heart of the park, one had to go down nature-made steps that were wedged between two HUGE rocks. I made it both down and up them with no incidence. Before entering, I looked at the small stairway and thought, "You have got to be kidding me," but after the shoot when we got back into the van, I thanked God VERY HARD for the fact that I wasn't like 20 lbs heavier.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ugh. I went to a quincinera a few years ago and they had those white plastic folding chairs, you guys know the kind. They are these teeny tiny versions of real plastic folding chairs.

Anyways, I was trying to sit gingerly, but even so the whole chair collapsed flat underneath me and I went down, hitting my head on a plastic table holding drinks. I had been sitting in a circular group full of cute, hip peers. They were all good about it and I didn't run away crying or anything, but it suuuucked. The worst part was I completely played off the head injury part due to embarrassment, but when I look back at it, what if i had been really hurt but just to avoid causing a scene, didn't ask for medical attention? Now THAT would have been embarrassing.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 18, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> So, I think it was my first Christmas with my old boyfriend, and he came with my family to the Christmas Eve party my grandparents had every year. Come meal time, everyone was sitting around the table, read to dig in. I sat down (of course, I'd gotten a sizable plate full of yummy holiday food) and the old, wooden chair buckled beneath me. No on really said anything besides, "Oh, that chair has been around longer than you!" trying to make me feel like it would have happened had any of my "pretty" cousins (I'm sure we all have them) sat on it. Needless to say, I kind of picked at my food awkwardly until I decided to drink my dinner... :\



Totally feel you on this story...I had that same experience but it was at an Easter lunch with a random grouping of friends. Also, I honestly barely put any weight on the old wooden chair before it broke, the tops of my thighs barely touched the edge and it gave way - it was clearly SUPER broken already. I was like, "Why couldn't one of these skinny people have sat on this broken chair and watched it break beneath them?" It would have, since it seemed not able to hold any weight at all. But nope, had to be the fat girl. What bad luck. :doh:


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 18, 2010)

I had to switch schools in the middle of 5th grade. At the new school they had a Jazzercise class the PE teacher held and my teacher enrolled me without asking. After a few days I quit the class but that event helped to cement my hatred of all things diet, fitness, or healthy.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 19, 2010)

For some reason my elementary school thought it would be a good idea to record the heights and weights of all their students. So about a week into the school year all the first grade classes got called down to the gym where the school nurse had one of those doctor's office type scales set up. We all lined up and she dutifully measured us in turn -- shouting our heights and weights to her assistant who was standing by with a very official looking clipboard.

As it turned out I was the only first grader to weigh more than 100 pounds so I was now _officially_ the fattest kid -- and everyone knew it -- and wouldn't let me forget it.


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 19, 2010)

We also had physical fitness tests at the beginning and end of every year, those were fun, not. We had to do a vertical jump, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, 40 yard dash, and a few others. It was great for your whole class to watch you fail again and again.


----------



## Deven (Dec 19, 2010)

Pretty sure my most embarrassing moment was yesterday.

I went out to dinner with a friend. We decided to go get tacos at this place he really likes (its pretty authentic) and then wander around the mall until he was hungry again (he wanted to try sushi.)

We get to the Mexican restaurant, and the waiter seats us. Now, he gives us a booth, which is fine, because this place has large enough booths that I can fit behind... except this booth seems smaller than the others.

A few minutes pass, we get our drinks, we're talking... 

The waiter shows up at the door of the section we're sitting at, with a friend, points at me, and they start laughing. *edit: I speak some Spanish, and I heard (and understood) what he said. He was laughing about the fat woman squeezed in the booth.*

I refused to leave a tip. What a jerk.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2010)

bigmac said:


> For some reason my elementary school thought it would be a good idea to record the heights and weights of all their students. So about a week into the school year all the first grade classes got called down to the gym where the school nurse had one of those doctor's office type scales set up. We all lined up and she dutifully measured us in turn -- shouting our heights and weights to her assistant who was standing by with a very official looking clipboard.
> 
> As it turned out I was the only first grader to weigh more than 100 pounds so I was now _officially_ the fattest kid -- and everyone knew it -- and wouldn't let me forget it.


My fifth grade class had a surprise weigh and measure exam and we had to line up outside the nurse's office. I was so nervous and anxious I was sweating and when I was my turn, she came outside and with a smirk, announced my weight to everyone there. I was devastated because I was the ONLY kid she did that to. All others were given privacy and respect and evidently she didn't think I merited it.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 20, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> We also had physical fitness tests at the beginning and end of every year, those were fun, not. We had to do a vertical jump, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, 40 yard dash, and a few others. It was great for your whole class to watch you fail again and again.




We had similar tests in Canada. If you did well you got cool badges (bronze, silver, or gold). For some reason I really wanted one of those stupid badges (and I always tried really hard to get one). But year after year all I got was the little plastic participation pin they gave as a consolation prize.

I finally got one as a 230lb eighth grader (it was even a silver).

http://www.canadiandesignresource.ca/officialgallery/symbols/canada-fitness-award-badges/


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 20, 2010)

bigmac said:


> We had similar tests in Canada. If you did well you got cool badges (bronze, silver, or gold). For some reason I really wanted one of those stupid badges (and I always tried really hard to get one). But year after year all I got was the little plastic participation pin they gave as a consolation prize.
> 
> I finally got one as a 230lb eighth grader (it was even a silver).
> 
> http://www.canadiandesignresource.ca/officialgallery/symbols/canada-fitness-award-badges/



I was about a 290 pound eighth grader so no awards for me. We didn't get medals but it would have been nice to get some acknowledgment.

When I was in school grades 9 through 12 were considered high school and during those years you had to have one PE credit to graduate. The PE class alternated each semester between a general health classroom class and true PE in the gym. The averages between both class were combined at the end of the year and you had to get at least a 70 to get your credit. I had it figured out that if I got a 98 or 99 in the two semesters of health I only had to participate in PE once a week to average a 30 or so and the two 98s plus the two 30s would equal a 70 at years end.


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 20, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> We also had physical fitness tests at the beginning and end of every year, those were fun, not. We had to do a vertical jump, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, 40 yard dash, and a few others. It was great for your whole class to watch you fail again and again.



Guh, we had those stupid tests too, we had to have qualify for national or presidential scores, i hated them. 

We had one test where you had to race someone from point A to point B and pick up an eraser off the floor then run back put it on the other side then go back and get the other one and do the same thing. I hated this the most, once while doing it, i fell on my face in front of everyone...horrible tests.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 20, 2010)

I was supposed to do tests but faught so hard to get out of them that I didn't ever do them. In high school, I never took Phys Ed and it's one of my last 3 required credits left to get my high school diploma. Yeah... I dropped out in time to not do it, lol.

But my most embarassing fat moment was when I was in a play for school and they decided that since I'm fat, my character should be funny. I had to do some ass shaking (butt towards the crowd) kind of dance, in front of 750 people a night for 3 nights, in high school. Not a slutty ass-shaking dance. No... more like the ones people generally tend to laugh at, which is what they wanted. And to make it more unfair, if I didn't agree to do it, they would kick me out of the play  So... I did it. Utterly mortified.

A close second is from another play I was in where they made me climb up blacked out wooden stairs in pitch black, and then come down a set that was only 16" wide, then came to a rather steep angled thing to walk down. In front of one of those 750 people crowds, I tumbled down from about 8 steps from the angled thing, and the angled thing was 2 feet off the ground... and another time I slipped on the angled thing.

Mortified beyond mortified.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 20, 2010)

I do remember the weigh-ins in elementary school, and how everyone's weight was called out (I think to be recorded). And I definitely remember that my weight was in the 40s while all the other girls in the class were in the 30s. That felt really shameful at the time.

Then, I took dance classes from ages 5-17, and was always basically the fattest one in the class (this didn't bother me too often, though - plus, I pulled my weight in the dancing skillz ). Anyway, when the time would come for us to order costumes, the teacher would measure us with a tape measure to find out our sizes, and call out all our measurements to the person who was recording them. Sometimes this also felt pretty shameful or embarrassing.

What is the deal with calling out children's measurements and weights in front of other children? Seems like a lot of us have this story.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely can relate to having my weight called out in front of everyone. I thought I had gotten past the whole being weighed in school thing once I got out of elementary school but my high school somehow won this grant to get money to improve our gym facilities and get some new equipment and in order to see how our fitness improved from year to year (supposedly due to this new equipment) we had to be weighed every year.. this started when I was in 10th grade and to my knowledge, is still being recorded. Luckily, they don't yell it out anymore.. we got to go behind a curtain with just the gym teacher. However, we had to write it on the same card we recorded all of our other fitness test scores on.. and then all the cards were put in a pile, and at the beginning of each gym class the pile would just be set out and everyone would claw through it looking for their card.. and I was like just like SERIOUSLY, I do not need anyone to see like 280 pounds (or whatever I was then) written on my card. I was also highly embarrassed by my gym teacher thinking she was doing me a favor by knocking off like 20 pounds or so.. she's like wellllll, we'll round down.. like okay you just subtracted 20 pounds, that isn't rounding down.. honestly I think she didn't want me to sway the numbers so much so they could keep the grant. However, it didn't end up mattering because at one point I got my card back and written on a sticky note attached to it was EXCLUDE FROM COMPUTER DATA. By the time I was a senior the new rule was that you'd go behind the curtain by yourself and record your own weight.. someone most have complained. It wasn't me but I certainly appreciated it. I also never wrote the number down until the final day we had to hand the cards in to avoid anyone else seeing it. Also, by the time I was a senior I no longer cared about gym class or being embarrassed. I hardly ever bothered to change clothes even.. most of the time I'd still be wearing my flats and jewelry and everything.. and when it came time to do anything I couldn't do, or didn't want to, I'd be like nah I pass. The gym teachers knew me by then and let it go 99% of the time. Most of my friends were the same way even though they were thin.. by the time you're a senior though, they're done arguing with you about it. It helped having friends equally not care about gym with me though. I remember me and a group of about twenty other girls literally walking the mile.. we made it about half way before the class ended and they didn't even bother writing our scores down or having us redo it.. we were all a month away from graduating and they wanted us out of their hair anyway. I'm so freaking glad I didn't go to a college that required a gym class.. here's hoping my 4 year school of choice is the same way.


----------



## sallybbw82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I went to a Starbucks with one of my sisters (whose also large) and two of her friends. We sat in the Starbucks to drink our coffee. The choice of seats was some spindly looking wooden chairs or a sofa. My sister suggested the sofa which seemed a good idea and I assumed she been there before.

When we both sat on the sofa it was real, real low. The two other girls sat on some of the wooden chairs. It was weird sitting there talking because both of them were sitting so much higher than us.

When it came to leave my sister managed to get up. I just couldn't do it because the darn couch was so low. I managed to come up with a cover story that I needed to make a quick call so my sister and her friends went out to the car. But in front of everyone else in Starbucks I had to slide forward out of the couch onto my knees, then turn and use the sofa to push against to get myself up. When i got to my feet i was out of breath and i look round and it felt like eveyone was just staring at me. It was so bad. And as I walked out i had to ask someone to move their chair in so I could get through and i practically yelled at them because I was so awkward.


----------



## Paul (Dec 20, 2010)

DevenDoom said:


> Pretty sure my most embarrassing moment was yesterday.
> 
> I went out to dinner with a friend. We decided to go get tacos at this place he really likes (its pretty authentic) and then wander around the mall until he was hungry again (he wanted to try sushi.)
> 
> ...




He was more than a jerk. I would label him an a$$hole! I'm not sure if it would have added to your embarrassment, but if I had been there I would have suggested speaking to the restaurant manager and telling him what the waiter said and did. Hopefully he would not be employed much longer.


----------



## Johannes (Dec 28, 2010)

sallybbw82 said:


> I went to a Starbucks with one of my sisters (whose also large) and two of her friends. We sat in the Starbucks to drink our coffee. The choice of seats was some spindly looking wooden chairs or a sofa. My sister suggested the sofa which seemed a good idea and I assumed she been there before.
> 
> When we both sat on the sofa it was real, real low. The two other girls sat on some of the wooden chairs. It was weird sitting there talking because both of them were sitting so much higher than us.
> 
> When it came to leave my sister managed to get up. I just couldn't do it because the darn couch was so low. I managed to come up with a cover story that I needed to make a quick call so my sister and her friends went out to the car. But in front of everyone else in Starbucks I had to slide forward out of the couch onto my knees, then turn and use the sofa to push against to get myself up. When i got to my feet i was out of breath and i look round and it felt like eveyone was just staring at me. It was so bad. And as I walked out i had to ask someone to move their chair in so I could get through and i practically yelled at them because I was so awkward.



Dear Sally,

Your should not be embarrassed at all about having difficulties getting up from a low sofa. Even skinny people may have to struggle to get up from low seats.

I am sure many men would be delighted to see you at that cafe. As a gentleman I would have come over and offered my assistance.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

There's too many to count, but one in particular has always stuck with me because I can't help but regret I didn't deck the guy right there and then. I still haven't forgiven him for all the other bullying he bestowed on me, but there's not much I can do about it now.

We were in Biology and someone proposed we all play The Weakest Link. I didn't want to because the group wanting to play weren't my friends, so I knew I'd get voted off straight away, but I got roped in anyway. I survived the first round, but when it came to voting off the second person they all homed in on me, being the outsider. The game host (a girl who was also quite nasty to me, having thrown heavy textbooks at my head and put gum in my hair that had to be cut out) asked the aforementoned guy what his reasons were for voting me off, and he just shouted with the biggest grin on his face, "because she's fat and ugly!" 

The whole class laughed their asses off, partly enjoying the joke, partly trying to appease an arsehole who would turn on anyone who didn't. And all I did, stupidly, was laugh it off. God forbid I should've looked like a bad sport and knocked his fucking teeth out.

Great, and now I've made myself feel like shit. :doh:


----------



## Szombathy (Dec 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> [FONT="Tahoma"
> We were in Biology and someone proposed we all play The Weakest Link. I survived the first round, but when it came to voting off the second person they all homed in on me, being the outsider. The game host (a girl who was also quite nasty to me, having thrown heavy textbooks at my head and put gum in my hair that had to be cut out) asked the aforementoned guy what his reasons were for voting me off, and he just shouted with the biggest grin on his face, "because she's fat and ugly!"
> :doh:[/FONT]



what a terrible story and what an insecure and conflicted person the gentleman who said that to you must have been. That at least should give you solace.

At the risk of stating the obvious, you must know how unfathomable it is that anyone would ever call you ugly.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> what a terrible story and what an insecure and conflicted person the gentleman who said that to you must have been. That at least should give you solace.
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious, you must know how infathomable it is that anyone would ever call you ugly.



Thank you very much, Szombathy, that's really kind.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> what a terrible story and what an insecure and conflicted person the gentleman who said that to you must have been. That at least should give you solace.
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious, you must know how unfathomable it is that anyone would ever call you ugly.



I Agree.
Amy,you are beautiful,and don't let anyone tell you otherwise !!!


----------



## Anjula (Dec 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> There's too many to count, but one in particular has always stuck with me because I can't help but regret I didn't deck the guy right there and then. I still haven't forgiven him for all the other bullying he bestowed on me, but there's not much I can do about it now.
> 
> We were in Biology and someone proposed we all play The Weakest Link. I didn't want to because the group wanting to play weren't my friends, so I knew I'd get voted off straight away, but I got roped in anyway. I survived the first round, but when it came to voting off the second person they all homed in on me, being the outsider. The game host (a girl who was also quite nasty to me, having thrown heavy textbooks at my head and put gum in my hair that had to be cut out) asked the aforementoned guy what his reasons were for voting me off, and he just shouted with the biggest grin on his face, "because she's fat and ugly!"
> 
> ...



This guy was blind ,wasn't he? (omitted the fact, that he was totally jerk which is obvious)You're really beautyfull!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I Agree.
> Amy,you are beautiful,and don't let anyone tell you otherwise !!!





Anjula said:


> This guy was blind ,wasn't he? (omitted the fact, that he was totally jerk which is obvious)You're really beautyfull!



Thank you, ladies, you've made me feel so much better - and flattered - this evening.  Haha, I shouldn't think about it - some kids are just mean!


----------



## runningman (Dec 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> There's too many to count, but one in particular has always stuck with me because I can't help but regret I didn't deck the guy right there and then. I still haven't forgiven him for all the other bullying he bestowed on me, but there's not much I can do about it now.
> 
> We were in Biology and someone proposed we all play The Weakest Link. I didn't want to because the group wanting to play weren't my friends, so I knew I'd get voted off straight away, but I got roped in anyway. I survived the first round, but when it came to voting off the second person they all homed in on me, being the outsider. The game host (a girl who was also quite nasty to me, having thrown heavy textbooks at my head and put gum in my hair that had to be cut out) asked the aforementoned guy what his reasons were for voting me off, and he just shouted with the biggest grin on his face, "because she's fat and ugly!"
> 
> ...



Construct a likeness of this imbecile out of papiermache (thats probably spelt entirely wrong) and then pound it to destruction with your fists. Obviously this won't be the same as doing the real thing back when it happened but at least you get to vent your anger. AND you get to play with arts & craft stuff.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

runningman said:


> Construct a likeness of this imbecile out of papiermache (thats probably spelt entirely wrong) and then pound it to destruction with your fists. Obviously this won't be the same as doing the real thing back when it happened but at least you get to vent your anger. AND you get to play with arts & craft stuff.



Repped! What an _awesome _idea.  Despite what he said about me the guy was pretty 'distinctive' looking himself, so I should be able to work from memory!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> There's too many to count, but one in particular has always stuck with me because I can't help but regret I didn't deck the guy right there and then. I still haven't forgiven him for all the other bullying he bestowed on me, but there's not much I can do about it now.
> 
> We were in Biology and someone proposed we all play The Weakest Link. I didn't want to because the group wanting to play weren't my friends, so I knew I'd get voted off straight away, but I got roped in anyway. I survived the first round, but when it came to voting off the second person they all homed in on me, being the outsider. The game host (a girl who was also quite nasty to me, having thrown heavy textbooks at my head and put gum in my hair that had to be cut out) asked the aforementoned guy what his reasons were for voting me off, and he just shouted with the biggest grin on his face, "because she's fat and ugly!"
> 
> ...




Ohhh Amy... he was obviously *blind* and an idiot. And I am not an advocate for fighting but had that nasty girl ever thrown books at my head and/or put gum in my hair, I would have taken her OUT! What a wench!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Ohhh Amy... he was obviously *blind* and an idiot. And I am not an advocate for fighting but had that nasty girl ever thrown books at my head and/or put gum in my hair, I would have taken her OUT! What a wench!



Thank you, Bri!  And Lord only knows why I didn't! I always get too mad too late!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 28, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Thank you, Bri!  And Lord only knows why I didn't! I always get too mad too late!



I was the same way but I always had a "snapping" point  There was this guy in highschool who used to make fun of me for being big/tall and always kicked my seat on the bus. I tried to ignore him for a long time. He caught me on a really BAD day one time and I turned my body to kind of lay on my back in the seat and I kicked the s*** out of his legs (and I have/had pretty strong legs)! Needless to say, he never bothered me again and the look on his face was priceless


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I was the same way but I always had a "snapping" point  There was this guy in highschool who used to make fun of me for being big/tall and always kicked my seat on the bus. I tried to ignore him for a long time. He caught me on a really BAD day one time and I turned my body to kind of lay on my back in the seat and I kicked the s*** out of his legs (and I have/had pretty strong legs)! Needless to say, he never bothered me again and the look on his face was priceless



Go you, Bri! I hope the sucker got some proper bruises. Violence ain't always the answer like you say, but we're only human, and the only way to release aggression sometimes is to do something physical. A punching bag isn't always as freeing, either. 

Someone rep Bri for her ass-kicking temper!


----------



## Paul (Dec 28, 2010)

How awful Amy. He truly was the ugly one. Looking at you avatar picture it is obvious that he needed glasses since he could not see how beautiful you are, both inside and out.



AmazingAmy said:


> There's too many to count, but one in particular has always stuck with me because I can't help but regret I didn't deck the guy right there and then. I still haven't forgiven him for all the other bullying he bestowed on me, but there's not much I can do about it now.
> 
> We were in Biology and someone proposed we all play The Weakest Link. I didn't want to because the group wanting to play weren't my friends, so I knew I'd get voted off straight away, but I got roped in anyway. I survived the first round, but when it came to voting off the second person they all homed in on me, being the outsider. The game host (a girl who was also quite nasty to me, having thrown heavy textbooks at my head and put gum in my hair that had to be cut out) asked the aforementoned guy what his reasons were for voting me off, and he just shouted with the biggest grin on his face, "because she's fat and ugly!"
> 
> ...


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 28, 2010)

Not really an embarassing moment for me as much as it was for the other guy but here's the story.

Ever since I was about 10 years old I've been on the fat side, but I have also been strong and good at sports. Pretty much throughout high school I weighed anywhere from 245 to 265lbs (wish I was at that now lol), anyway I had taken up weightlifting when I was 16. My best friend and I would hit the local gym everynight after school to workout, I went to a private school so there would be alot of the jocks from the public schools there as well. Noone ever really said anything to the "tubby" guys lifting the weights and was a pretty cool atmosphere. 

Well fast forward a few months, we were trying for max bench press just to see how much progress we had made, at the time I believe I was putting up around 275 max. Anyway there were some jocks in the weight room as well, I finished my set and took a break, one of the jocks asked if he could cut in, I said no problem. This guy didn't look like he had an ounce of fat anywhere on him.

This guy and his buddy proceed over to the bench, I think surely this guy is going to remove some of the weight. Nope, he sets up, gets it off the bench and about two seconds later it's on his chest about to cut him in two. What made it even worse was that his buddy couldn't pull the weight off of him, so I had to rush over and help lift it off before the poor guy got cut in half lol.

Just goes to show even though us big guys are fluffy on the outside doesn't mean we are completely soft.


----------



## Myn (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh dear! Hopefully that guy learned that your ego can't actually lift anything, no matter how big and strong it is.


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Dec 30, 2010)

bigmac said:


> For some reason my elementary school thought it would be a good idea to record the heights and weights of all their students. So about a week into the school year all the first grade classes got called down to the gym where the school nurse had one of those doctor's office type scales set up. We all lined up and she dutifully measured us in turn -- shouting our heights and weights to her assistant who was standing by with a very official looking clipboard.
> 
> As it turned out I was the only first grader to weigh more than 100 pounds so I was now _officially_ the fattest kid -- and everyone knew it -- and wouldn't let me forget it.



You just explained my worst nightmare as a child!! I dreaded the infamous weight taking day!! Why did they have to shout out your weight?? Why??!! Can't the asst. stand close enough to hear the nurse without having to shout or can the lazy nurse just record the numbers herself..it is not rocket science!! I weighed around 98 lbs. in the 3rd grade, meanwhile I was surrounded by underweight children so I looked all the fatter!! By the time I was 190 lbs. (senior year), I learned to get in the end of the line and most people are out of the room by then. There was one girl in my class then that might have weighed around the same as me, if not a tiny bit smaller or bigger, but she was athletic and tall, not fat but it made me feel a bit more comforted.



Fat Brian said:


> We also had physical fitness tests at the beginning and end of every year, those were fun, not. We had to do a vertical jump, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, 40 yard dash, and a few others. It was great for your whole class to watch you fail again and again.



I feel your pain. I NEVER could climb that damn rope they had in gym class!! Once in my life, I would like to be able to do that. But I don't feel totally bad about it because a lot of skinny or average people couldn't climb it either or not very far at least. I remember we had to do the long jump once in the 3rd grade and I remember I was wearing these tight light blue jeans and I was so excited because it was my 1st pair of jeans!!! Chubby girls could not fit in jeans back then. I always wore those ugly ass Danskin stretch pants until I finally found a pair I could pull up and button. So on this day I am wearing them and it is my turn to jump and mind you I HATE gym class, am chubby, so not athletic and did not like having my classmates watch me doing things in gym. I go ahead and jump as instructed and I hear a loud noise and look down in embarrassment...my button unsnapped very loudly during my jump. Now I had to fix it in front of my class.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 3, 2011)

One time when I was in college, I got off the bus and was walking towards my house when a girl on the bus stuck her head out the window and yelled at me, "Hey! Eat some yogurt... and a salad!" as the bus pulled away. It instantly struck me as so funny that I just burst out laughing. I had been yelled at before and usually just ignored it, but this one was just so ridiculous and limp in terms of general insult quality (you could practically see the wheels furiously grinding in her head to come up with the salad ending), the only appropriate response at the time seemed to be to crack up. She saw me laugh at her and seemed really taken aback, which I figured to be a good thing.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jan 4, 2011)

I think my most embarrassing moment was when I was 11, and a boy scout. We had to do some physical tests, pull ups, push ups, run a bit, etc... I did most of them, but when it got to the running part, I couldn't finish the course running, and so I walked the rest of the way back.

However I was heckled by my fellow scouts, and I just continued to walk past them, intending on walking home, to just remove myself from the situation. I got about a mile away from the park where it took place, when one of my friends mother tried to get me into her car to talk about what happened. I explained that I didn't want to, and kept on walking home, which was a few more miles away. 

So she got out the car, and tried to wrestle me into it, I started screaming as 11 year olds tend to do sometimes, someone called the cops thinking I was being abducted. The cops didn't believe the story at all. They called everyone in my family, and the scout leader, and so what I wanted to keep to myself was soon known to my entire family.

But everything I did in the scouts turned out to be horrible, so I didn't do it for long. 

But more recent than that, in high school probably 5 or 6 years ago was when I walking from a friends house to a play at my high school, some people pulled their car up to me, yelled that I was a fat ass, threw food at me, and then drove off.

Sigh...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2011)

One incident I've always remembered because it was unfortunately very traumatic at the time: I was in 6th grade and getting pudgy/developing--I was a skinny kid...6th grade was a shock. I played softball and was in the outfield during practice, and the coach's son yelled at me to get me to come in, "Hey you! With the BIG BOOBS AND THE BIG BUTT!" I was so mortified. I seriously should have kneed him in the groin.

I seem to have bad luck with people asking for money. One guy asked me for a quarter and then yelled at me, when I didn't give him one, as I walked away, "PROBABLY SPENT IT ON A HAMBURGER, BITCH!" I had a guy panhandle at a gas station and yell at me, "DIAL 1-800-76-JENNY, FATASS!" (that being the # for Jenny Craig, of course). That one seriously made me laugh for some reason. I didn't even think to get mad. Heh.

I remember being in a crowded line for lunch somewhere and a young kid pointing at my tummy and saying loudly, "There's a baby in there?" Which, okay, had the potential to be extremely embarrassing (I think I was, for a cold/hot flash), but something kicked in, the way it usually does in these situations, and I just got very firm, shook my head, put my finger to my lips, and leaned down and said, "Nope, just fat!"

One time I was on an elevator with a bunch of people and another fat woman got on. This jerky guy pointed to the elevator sign and said something about "Hah! 1,000-pound weight limit!," looking at her, and I glared at him so hard and constantly he got off two floors later, red in the face. Fucker.

You never know what mood you'll be in when that shit happens, you know? It can inspire different reactions, but it's hard not to even think about those occasions now without feeling really fierce. This guy once came up to me and two other fat friends when we were having lunch and tried to sell us weight loss products. One of my friends, with her lawyer training and desire to make connections in this life, tried to talk to him, to find common connection, but I told him to shove off.

I'm babbling. People are fuckers! And sometimes shit is just embarrassing. I think I've blocked out some of the worst ones...heh. Oh, like sinking lower and lower in a chair at a party a couple years ago as the chair sunk in the sand, tilted to one side, and I tried to pretend it wasn't happening. Oh my.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 4, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> One incident I've always remembered because it was unfortunately very traumatic at the time: I was in 6th grade and getting pudgy/developing--I was a skinny kid...6th grade was a shock. I played softball and was in the outfield during practice, and the coach's son yelled at me to get me to come in, "Hey you! With the BIG BOOBS AND THE BIG BUTT!" I was so mortified. I seriously should have kneed him in the groin.
> 
> I seem to have bad luck with people asking for money. One guy asked me for a quarter and then yelled at me, when I didn't give him one, as I walked away, "PROBABLY SPENT IT ON A HAMBURGER, BITCH!" I had a guy panhandle at a gas station and yell at me, "DIAL 1-800-76-JENNY begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************1-800-76-JENNY******end_of_the_skype_highlighting, FATASS!" (that being the # for Jenny Craig, of course). That one seriously made me laugh for some reason. I didn't even think to get mad. Heh.
> 
> ...



I agree people can definitely be fuckers. I've been thru a bunch of that growing up.


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 6, 2011)

My most embarrassing moment would probably have to be explain why I needed the seatbelt extension on an airplane to a classmate that I had been seated next to me. He honestly didn't understand the concept of why I needed it. And it's strange too, he was always the person next to me on every flight we went on within the two weeks we were overseas (4+ flights and he still didn't get it...xD).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2011)

I went on a flight about four years ago, and I had to have a seatbelt extender (even though I was only like, 260 probably.) I was going from Rochester Int. to JFK to some airport in Oklahoma (visiting family in OK/KS) and for some reason, we rode a super small plane to NYC.. every other time I've gone to JFK to catch other flights it's been on a big plane because a lot of flights don't leave from Rochester that do from JFK so people are constantly stopping there first.. but for some reason, we're on this tiny & super old looking plane and I'm just like.. oh. god. There was two rows of seats .. the first row was two seats together, and the second row was only ONE SEAT. And the seats were so small.. I was like oh god seriously just kill me right now. 

So, I get on, and I wasn't embarrassed about the fact that I had to ask for an extender.. as I was getting on the plane I just stopped the flight attendant and asked her for one, and she said she'd bring one over in a minute. I waited, and waited, and more people got on the plane and soon the plane was more or less full.. this is like a good 20 minutes later.. and I was getting kinda nervous like hi, I can't buckle this.. so the same flight attendant walks by, and I'm like, hey, sorry to bother you again but can you get me an extender? She was kinda snappy with me but she was like yes, give me a few minutes. So, I wait and wait, and next thing I know she's doing the demo about how to put on your seat belt and then that's over and the sign comes on to put on your seat belt and the pilot says we're going to start moving towards the runway and I'm like freaking out like, um I CAN'T BUCKLE MY SEAT BELT. So, I start to stand up so I can walk over to her to ask again and she's like, loudly, excuse me you need to stay seated & buckled in while the plane is taking off. And I'm like, WELL, I would be if you got me the seat belt extender I've asked you to twice already. At least 20 people are staring back at me because 1. no one was talking because the pilot had just finished his little spiel so they heard our conversation, 2. no one else was standing so the entire plane could see me, 3. bitch was loud.. so she gives me this horrible look and then finally goes and gets it and is just like HERE and like shoves it at me.. and by this time we are literally starting to take off.. like the wheels are no longer touching the ground. Like, hi, dangerous? It was embarrassing though because half the plane is staring at me. 

The worst part is that my dad starts to boast about hows he's lost so much weight recently so he doesn't even need an extender anymore. I wanted to punch him in the face.


----------



## Myn (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, man. I don't know which is worse, the snippy attendant or your dad. That had to suck.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the worst for me was when I took my niece to Friendly's. they sat us in a 2 person booth. At the time I was bigger than I am now, about 460lbs. When i went to sit down the back of the booth detached from the seat of the booth and it fell into the isle where the wait staff would exit the kitchen area. the place was packed. I could hear people starting to laugh so I just got up and took my niece and left. 

She had no idea what had happened. I told her I knew a better place for ice cream and she was happy with that. I was still mortified.


----------



## LoriS (Jan 7, 2011)

That is awful... I'm sorry!


----------



## LoriS (Jan 8, 2011)

On a rafting trip with my classmates (we were in Germany so the DOD made sure we had lots of cool trips) everyone was jumping and diving off the boat. I decided to do a flip off the side, and I did. When I surfaced everyone of my classmates were laughing at me, even the boat guy, because apparently when I jumped the boat squirted back several yards from the force The worst came when I was trying to pull myself back up- the guys in the class (including the one I had a major crush on) had been pulling everyone back up. But they strained their faces and pretended I was too fat to pull up. At this point two girls who were laughing said "at least we've had a whale sighting!" and everyone laughed as they finally pulled me over the side. I was SO humiliated and sad.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 8, 2011)

LoriS said:


> On a rafting trip with my classmates (we were in Germany so the DOD made sure we had lots of cool trips) everyone was jumping and diving off the boat. I decided to do a flip off the side, and I did. When I surfaced everyone of my classmates were laughing at me, even the boat guy, because apparently when I jumped the boat squirted back several yards from the force The worst came when I was trying to pull myself back up- the guys in the class (including the one I had a major crush on) had been pulling everyone back up. But they strained their faces and pretended I was too fat to pull up. At this point two girls who were laughing said "at least we've had a whale sighting!" and everyone laughed as they finally pulled me over the side. I was SO humiliated and sad.



I'm sorry that happened to you...but you know what, props to you for going for it and flipping into the water! It can be easy to be insecure and stay on the sidelines sometimes, so the fact that you really went for it deserves some major props, even if the people were douches.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jan 9, 2011)

Hugs to all of you guys. Sorry you had to go through those things. Some of them sound very painful, hugs, big huge genuine sincere hugs.

I've never had one big one, just lots of little ones.

Being too big to demonstrate on with a partner for self-defense classes, too big for booths when out with friends, too big to ride the rides at a theme park, embarrassed to have my photo taken with friends b/c we can't squeeze together close enough to fit all of me in the photo with all of them, just all of that, in general, and probably more.

The few times I've been mocked in public it was more humiliating than embarrassing, if that makes any sense at all. Bleh, fat isn't always fun.


----------



## LoriS (Jan 9, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you...but you know what, props to you for going for it and flipping into the water! It can be easy to be insecure and stay on the sidelines sometimes, so the fact that you really went for it deserves some major props, even if the people were douches.



Thank you so much and bless you! I have never thought about it that way... but I will from now on!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 10, 2011)

My first and most embarrassing moment happened when I was in second grade, and yes I was fat, OK chubby.. LOL We started second grade in what was called the " old elementary building" No heat in the winter, no cool in the summer, and it was just miserable. Most of the desk were those wooden old school desk you have to slide into. Most of which were splinter city. Well I was very tall , and being chubby all at the same time, the small desk were almost impossible for me to sit in, So there was about four bigger desk , and two boys and one of my friends usually had the other three while I took the fourth. Well on this particular day some cruel person took my desk and rather than ask the teacher to make them move I squeezed into the medium size desk. It came time for reading, due to size of class, and the small town we lived in, there was different skilled readers all in once class. I was a high skilled reader so my group went last. I had to run a chore for the teacher so when I got back the reading group had already moved the desk to a circle. ( OK i need to tell you a important fact about me, I was not allowed to wear pants as a kid). So I had a little blue skirt on and a white shirt with paint spots all over which was the style for shirts at that time, but the shirt only went to my waist. OK so I think oh God I have to do the climb over. Which usually , I would step on the book holder of the chair and just step over the back of the chair and slide in... Well on a much smaller chair this didn't exactly work, my skirt got stuck on the back of the chair as did my panties. Yes I sat all the way down and gave my self a wedgie, That every body in the class could see except the teacher and the students in the circle. My best friend who I whisper to that I need help begins trying to help me scoot up but I'm pretty much stuck, so Basically she jumps up and moves her desk out so i can slip out totally humiliated... TO Date this is the worst fat related thing to ever happen. Yes i have broke chairs, not fit into places, and so much more but at age 7 I had my worst fat moment...:doh::blush:


----------



## LoriS (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought of another... when I was on crutches from an ankle surgery, I was allowed to leave five minutes before the class and someone would hold my books. Well, after PE class all the other students grouped up at the end of the hall waiting for the bell, but I got to leave and was thrilled when my crush carried my books. At least, I was thrilled until my crutch caught on a rough area of tile, I fell forward and knocked over a garbage can. My crush was nice while all the other students laughed, but when he tried to pull me up he needed help. I was mortified. And the assholes were chanting "na na na na na na na na WIPEOUT" over and over...


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 13, 2011)

So I thought I would lighten things up with a story that would have been an embarrassing moment had it A) happend to me with people who were not my best friends and B) had it only happend to me. Ok so I was hanging out with a few friends and we were driving to one of their houses. The car was packed with people and it was a smaller car. Well me and my friend who both happen to be the biggest sat on the same side of the car me in back and her in front. When we got to the house we parked on the side of the road next to the curb, everyones shuffling out and then we open our doors and it seems we weighed down our side of the car and both our doors hit the curbs and wouldnt open. We immediatly bust out laughing and it took us a few minutes to be able tell the driver that she has to park somewhere else so we could get out.. All my friends are on the chubbier side so it wasnt as embarassing as it maybe should have been, mostly just funny to me, but I thought i'd share.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 13, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I went on a flight about four years ago, and I had to have a seatbelt extender (even though I was only like, 260 probably.) I was going from Rochester Int. to JFK to some airport in Oklahoma (visiting family in OK/KS) and for some reason, we rode a super small plane to NYC.. every other time I've gone to JFK to catch other flights it's been on a big plane because a lot of flights don't leave from Rochester that do from JFK so people are constantly stopping there first.. but for some reason, we're on this tiny & super old looking plane and I'm just like.. oh. god. There was two rows of seats .. the first row was two seats together, and the second row was only ONE SEAT. And the seats were so small.. I was like oh god seriously just kill me right now.
> 
> So, I get on, and I wasn't embarrassed about the fact that I had to ask for an extender.. as I was getting on the plane I just stopped the flight attendant and asked her for one, and she said she'd bring one over in a minute. I waited, and waited, and more people got on the plane and soon the plane was more or less full.. this is like a good 20 minutes later.. and I was getting kinda nervous like hi, I can't buckle this.. so the same flight attendant walks by, and I'm like, hey, sorry to bother you again but can you get me an extender? She was kinda snappy with me but she was like yes, give me a few minutes. So, I wait and wait, and next thing I know she's doing the demo about how to put on your seat belt and then that's over and the sign comes on to put on your seat belt and the pilot says we're going to start moving towards the runway and I'm like freaking out like, um I CAN'T BUCKLE MY SEAT BELT. So, I start to stand up so I can walk over to her to ask again and she's like, loudly, excuse me you need to stay seated & buckled in while the plane is taking off. And I'm like, WELL, I would be if you got me the seat belt extender I've asked you to twice already. At least 20 people are staring back at me because 1. no one was talking because the pilot had just finished his little spiel so they heard our conversation, 2. no one else was standing so the entire plane could see me, 3. bitch was loud.. so she gives me this horrible look and then finally goes and gets it and is just like HERE and like shoves it at me.. and by this time we are literally starting to take off.. like the wheels are no longer touching the ground. Like, hi, dangerous? It was embarrassing though because half the plane is staring at me.
> 
> The worst part is that my dad starts to boast about hows he's lost so much weight recently so he doesn't even need an extender anymore. I wanted to punch him in the face.



Damn! Wtf happened to customer service!!?

Mind you, I remember not being able to get the head rest to go high enough on an Air Canada flight in '03, (it just sat behind my shoulders - turns out that's as high as it can go) and the snarky flight attendent bint just said "Well, you shouldn't be so tall". 
a) I'm only 6'2" and Canada is like Land of the Giant Lumberjack Men.
b) WTF? Seats should be made to fit people not the other way round! Amiright??


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 13, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Damn! Wtf happened to customer service!!?
> 
> Mind you, I remember not being able to get the head rest to go high enough on an Air Canada flight in '03, (it just sat behind my shoulders - turns out that's as high as it can go) and the snarky flight attendent bint just said "Well, you shouldn't be so tall".
> a) I'm only 6'2" and Canada is like Land of the Giant Lumberjack Men.
> b) WTF? Seats should be made to fit people not the other way round! Amiright??



Dude, seriously.. 6'2" isn't THAT tall.. nor is like 260 or whatever I was THAT fat.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 13, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dude, seriously.. 6'2" isn't THAT tall.. nor is like 260 or whatever I was THAT fat.



Exactly! Who are they building these bloody planes for anyway? Smurfs? Munchkins? Oompa Loompas? They are taking the piss!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 13, 2011)

Several years back when I was living in Atlanta for grad school, I was riding their version of a metro train to the airport. When I entered the train, I just decided to stand, because it was semi-full and I was just about to have to sit on a plane for 5 hours anyway. There was a group of men (I don't think they even all knew each other) who began talking, and the conversation quickly turned to women, and they were spread around the car a bit and I was standing in between the line of sight of a couple of them who were sitting. As I recall, I think I was the only woman in that train car. Anyway, the conversation turned to big women, and a couple of them said disparaging things about them (us), but then another guy kept saying - "No guys, dating big women is where it's at. Do that and you'll never have to pay for ANYTHING." He expounded this point a bit, about how big women can be used so easily, etc., with me literally frozen in shame and fear, standing right in the middle of the conversation. As he left the train he glanced at me and repeated to his friends, "You never have to pay for ANYTHING."

In retrospect I just should have walked to another car as soon as they started their immature, disrespectful, misogynistic talking - but I really was just kind of paralyzed. I'm a lot stronger now in my ability to advocate for myself - so if that happened now, and I was able to switch to another place, I totally would. But I still wouldn't confront them, because I remember actually feeling fearful since their words seemed so violent in tone.


----------



## op user (Jan 13, 2011)

thatgirl08 and other BBW,

If you don't get the extender before the safety brief, they may use it for the demo you don't need to get in a fight with the crew. Just stand -if you can while the aircraft moves toward the runway. The cabin is no longer secure and the airplane can not take off. They have to walk to you and ask what is the matter and they have to bring an extender. Don't sit down without it. 

Simple I think 

op user


----------



## LoriS (Jan 13, 2011)

When I was working as an RN on a maternity floor, we had a large (maybe 350) pregnant lady who was hospitalized for a few days before delivery. I over heard two OBGYN docs talking in the lounge about her. One said "How do you even find the vagina on someone like that?" and the other said "You just shake flour all over sown there, wave a cheeseburger in her face and look for the wet spot" and they both laughed like crazy/ I lost respect for them after that.


----------



## shinyapple (Jan 14, 2011)

LoriS said:


> When I was working as an RN on a maternity floor, we had a large (maybe 350) pregnant lady who was hospitalized for a few days before delivery. I over heard two OBGYN docs talking in the lounge about her. One said "How do you even find the vagina on someone like that?" and the other said "You just shake flour all over sown there, wave a cheeseburger in her face and look for the wet spot" and they both laughed like crazy/ I lost respect for them after that.



To paraphrase Hanne Blank, if you can't find a woman's vagina simply based on the position of her head and feet, you probably don't know enough to be near one anyway.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 14, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Several years back when I was living in Atlanta for grad school, I was riding their version of a metro train to the airport. When I entered the train, I just decided to stand, because it was semi-full and I was just about to have to sit on a plane for 5 hours anyway. There was a group of men (I don't think they even all knew each other) who began talking, and the conversation quickly turned to women, and they were spread around the car a bit and I was standing in between the line of sight of a couple of them who were sitting. As I recall, I think I was the only woman in that train car. Anyway, the conversation turned to big women, and a couple of them said disparaging things about them (us), but then another guy kept saying - "No guys, dating big women is where it's at. Do that and you'll never have to pay for ANYTHING." He expounded this point a bit, about how big women can be used so easily, etc., with me literally frozen in shame and fear, standing right in the middle of the conversation. As he left the train he glanced at me and repeated to his friends, "You never have to pay for ANYTHING."
> 
> In retrospect I just should have walked to another car as soon as they started their immature, disrespectful, misogynistic talking - but I really was just kind of paralyzed. I'm a lot stronger now in my ability to advocate for myself - so if that happened now, and I was able to switch to another place, I totally would. But I still wouldn't confront them, because I remember actually feeling fearful since their words seemed so violent in tone.





LoriS said:


> When I was working as an RN on a maternity floor, we had a large (maybe 350) pregnant lady who was hospitalized for a few days before delivery. I over heard two OBGYN docs talking in the lounge about her. One said "How do you even find the vagina on someone like that?" and the other said "You just shake flour all over sown there, wave a cheeseburger in her face and look for the wet spot" and they both laughed like crazy/ I lost respect for them after that.


I am seething here. Absolutely seething.


----------



## scoot (Jan 14, 2011)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Well perhaps not the most embarrassing.... but by far the most recent actually happened about two hours ago as I was walking over to a friend's house in the Frat House portion of town just off campus.... A car drove by, stopped, and three Frat Boys leaned out and started calling me names. "Fat", "blubberbutt", "repulsive", etc.
> 
> Couldn't help myself, I pulled out a double cheeseburger from the Burger King order I'd just picked up and lobbed it inside the car window as I yelled "Yes, and being fat is contagious too!!! NOW YOU'LL GET IT!"
> 
> Now, the embarrassing part wasn't so much what they said or that they made a decision to stop their vehicle on a busy street to harass me. What was embarrassing was that I was unable to be more civil than they were.....



Ha! So Uncool, it was Cool...


----------



## Imp (Jan 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Many of us have broken chairs. I really empathize.
> I once had a new SSBBW friend invite me over for a feast and she told me to sit in a chair of dubious appearance but I naively assumed she knew if it could hold me because she was much larger than I. Well, it collapsed in spectacular fashion and I could barely register my surprise before her husband scolded, 'Why did you tell her to sit there-you know it's been broken for years!' <sigh>



I've never been fat, and I had that done to me.

Some of these things are people simply being victims of teasing, rather than chanc events like, say, Russell's. It's a little bit sad, but I guess it comes with the (expanded) territory.

My wife (who is now much smaller than at this time, incidentally) tells the story about when it was her turn picking up the sandwiches for the office crowd at lunch. She ordered some kind of muffin or sweet to go with it for someone at the office, and the girl at the counter actually told my wife she shouldn't be eating that. My wife showed her the low-fat turkey sandwich that was hers and scolded the girl for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2011)

op user said:


> thatgirl08 and other BBW,
> 
> If you don't get the extender before the safety brief, they may use it for the demo you don't need to get in a fight with the crew. Just stand -if you can while the aircraft moves toward the runway. The cabin is no longer secure and the airplane can not take off. They have to walk to you and ask what is the matter and they have to bring an extender. Don't sit down without it.
> 
> ...



I wasn't trying to get in a fight with the crew.. but I don't think I should have to ask multiple times for her to give me an extender and I shouldn't have to stand up in front of everyone and wait for her to ask me what is the matter .. which is what I ended up doing and it was embarrassing.. simple, I suppose, but embarrassing. This isn't an advice thread, it's a thread to write down your most embarrassing fat moments.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> This isn't an advice thread, it's a thread to write down your most embarrassing fat moments.




REPOSTED FOR EMPHASIS


----------



## Dromond (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought of another embarrassing moment.

Back when I was much heavier, leaving a friend's house after a get together I stepped badly off the front porch step and fell forward onto the concrete. It scuffed me up and knocked the wind out of me. I wasn't able to get up on my own as I was badly shaken. One of the guys came over to help me up, and I had to stop him. I had to tell him he wasn't strong enough to help me up on his own. It took three guys to get me off the ground and back on my feet.

Nobody said anything about it, other than being concerned about my well being, but I was mortified.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2011)

I was in for a consult at the clinic of one of NJ's foremost WLS surgeons. That afternoon I had seen a dietician, a nutritionist, a metabolic specialist, the client credit counselor (to keep me abreast of insurance coverage) and was waiting patiently for the surgeon when the office manager and metabolic specialist returned and asked me to answer a few more questions. I had been sitting on the same exam table for hours except for occasionally getting up or shifting for one thing or another and I felt my legs begin to get numb and fall asleep. I tried to be nonchalant and stopped the interview and hopped off the table and because I couldn't feel my legs, I crumbled in a heap at their feet. I tried to make light of it and asked for a strong chair with the intent of rolling on my knees and using the chair for leverage to get up but I was still so numb I could do nothing but roll into a sitting position on the floor where they continued to interview me much to my astonishment.

I stopped them and asked for help and they couldn't, so called more people in and at one point four grown men were trying to lift me but it was a very small room and I couldn't feel my legs to help push up. The metabolic doctor walked out in a huff and said over her shoulder, oh just call the damn paramedic or fire department to get her up, and I looked into the manager's eyes and said, I'm not going to be one of those people who they have to break a wall down to get them out. Find more people.

He found two more men and it took a total of seven men to get me up and I walked out of the clinic on my own.

I should add here that at the time I had just gotten out of the hospital after a long bout with pneumonia and was on oxygen 24 hours a day and a lot of meds so I was in really bad shape. The lack of compassion on the part of the specialist made such an impression on me, that it contributed to my decision not to choose WLS but go a different route and although that's another story, I don't regret my decision.

Later the office called me and apologized profusely for the whole situation and offered to make amends but it was too late. I left with my dignity intact but if that was how flippant a professional that I was going to be dependent on for a long time was going to behave towards me, someone who is their own very vocal advocate, how much worse would it be for someone who wasn't?


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was in for a consult at the clinic of one of NJ's foremost WLS surgeons. That afternoon I had seen a dietician, a nutritionist, a metabolic specialist, the client credit counselor (to keep me abreast of insurance coverage) and was waiting patiently for the surgeon when the office manager and metabolic specialist returned and asked me to answer a few more questions. I had been sitting on the same exam table for hours except for occasionally getting up or shifting for one thing or another and I felt my legs begin to get numb and fall asleep. I tried to be nonchalant and stopped the interview and hopped off the table and because I couldn't feel my legs, I crumbled in a heap at their feet. I tried to make light of it and asked for a strong chair with the intent of rolling on my knees and using the chair for leverage to get up but I was still so numb I could do nothing but roll into a sitting position on the floor where they continued to interview me much to my astonishment.
> 
> I stopped them and asked for help and they couldn't, so called more people in and at one point four grown men were trying to lift me but it was a very small room and I couldn't feel my legs to help push up. The metabolic doctor walked out in a huff and said over her shoulder, oh just call the damn paramedic or fire department to get her up, and I looked into the manager's eyes and said, I'm not going to be one of those people who they have to break a wall down to get them out. Find more people.
> 
> ...





THOSE BASTARDS! I am so sorry that this happened to you doll, people can be so insensitive!


----------



## op user (Jan 15, 2011)

I should have PM you. 

op user.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rude.


xxxxxxx


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 15, 2011)

That's just outrageous CastingPearls. Shameful.


----------



## exponder (Jan 15, 2011)

Everyday of my high-school years, seemed like everyday got worse and worse. LoL


----------



## hostesshoho (Jan 17, 2011)

Not really an embarrassing moment, more like an uncomfortable fat moment.
I was getting my pedicure and there was this older woman staring at me, I just ignored her and closed my eyes trying to enjoy my massage. I heard her say "you need to eat more fruits" I opened my eyes and noticed she was talking to me... I just smiled at her and picked up a magazine, she said, "I am 92 years old and just lost 25 pounds by eating more fruit and less sweets, you should try that." I smiled at her again and continued reading my magazine... when my pedicure was done I got up and slipped on my flip flops, as I was bent over rolling down my pant legs, she said "you're lucky at your size you can still bend over my sister is as big as you and can't hardly walk" I was shocked that this old woman was as rude as they come! I just paid and left, there was really nothing I could say to her I felt it was just a waste of time for me to try and educate her at that age about having class


----------



## penguin (Jan 17, 2011)

hostesshoho said:


> "I am 92 years old and just lost 25 pounds by eating more fruit and less sweets, you should try that."




I'd have wanted to say something like "you're 92 but you never learnt about manners and tact? where did your parents go wrong?" and walk off.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 17, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'd have wanted to say something like "you're 92 but you never learnt about manners and tact? where did your parents go wrong?" and walk off.



You'd have WANTED to say it ... but if you did, everybody would think YOU were the rude one Anybody who is 92 has a permanent get-out-of-jail-free card. It's not fair, but OTOH, when you're 92, you too will be able to get away with murder (and I certainly plan to).


----------



## MaxArden (Jan 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> We were playing 'post office' at a fifth grade 'basement' birthday party of a schoolmate and new friend. My family had just moved to a very insular small city and I was definitely an outsider and self-conscious, very defensive and probably paranoid.
> I saw the boys planning something and motioning at me but I tried to distract myself by being sociable with the other girls. When a boy called my number and approached me to kiss me, he instead spit ice in my face. Everyone laughed including the girls I thought were my friends.
> I ran into the garage, devastated, humiliated and bewildered and just wept. Some of the other girls came out to console me and coaxed me back to the party. Another boy attempted to approach me with ice in his mouth and I sidestepped him, walked out of the house and went home. I told no one.



I would have definitely gone for the kiss...Just sayin'


----------



## Kamily (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh goodness where do I start?

My Kindergarten teacher wanting to take away my afternoon snack because I was too fat.

The teacher/football coach in my 11th grade health class telling me that I have a beautiful face but would look so much better if I lost some weight. 

Writing fake excuses and signing my moms name to them to avoid PE class. There was no way that I wanted to change clothes in front of the other girls. I almost failed the class but squeaked by. 

On the bus one day I was talking to one of my friends about one day marrying and having kids. One of the boys setting behind me was making comments like "OMG can you imagine being married to that fat cow and having to look at her face every morning? Ewwww not to mention having sex with her." I was mad as hell but more embarrassed. 

I went for a doctors visit years ago, complaining about my knees and back hurting. He asked me where I was working at and I told him in a clothing store at the mall. He said "Oh yes the ice cream parlor is right across from the store. I bet you spend all of your free time in there." I yelled No and walked out without paying for the visit. (This man in head of the local school board by the way)

Most recently my soon to be ex mother in law is obsessed with talking about weight. (Shes 110 lbs) She will say "The fattest woman came into the restaurant today. A really big girl...just about your size."


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Most recently my soon to be ex mother in law is obsessed with talking about weight. (Shes 110 lbs) She will say "The fattest woman came into the restaurant today. A really big girl...just about your size."



This reminds me of something that happened today at work. My friend, who is a BBW (probably a size 20 or 22), told me today that she overheard one of our coworkers complaining about how overweight her daughter is to another coworker and added, for emphasis, that she was my friends size, not realizing that my friend could hear her. It made my friend upset obviously but it also made me feel a little uncomfortable around this coworker because she was saying some pretty rude things and I'm even bigger than my friend so it's kind of like, hm I wonder what she's thinking about me. It sucks because I like this person, she's a good coworker and she's just a fun person in general.. but I'm definitely going to feel differently around her now.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Jan 19, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> This reminds me of something that happened today at work. My friend, who is a BBW (probably a size 20 or 22), told me today that she overheard one of our coworkers complaining about how overweight her daughter is to another coworker and added, for emphasis, that she was my friends size, not realizing that my friend could hear her. It made my friend upset obviously but it also made me feel a little uncomfortable around this coworker because she was saying some pretty rude things and I'm even bigger than my friend so it's kind of like, hm I wonder what she's thinking about me. It sucks because I like this person, she's a good coworker and she's just a fun person in general.. but I'm definitely going to feel differently around her now.



I can totally relate to this. I can't think of a real life example at the moment (too many classes today, my brain is on auto-pilot haha) but I know I've had this happen before. It really sucks to realize that people see you so totally differently than you thought they did. I don't wake up every morning immediatly thinking "Wow, I'm really fat" . I obviously live my life like everyone else. But you get these little reminders now and then that some people see your fat first and your humanity second. I'm me first and fat second. I would feel differently towards her too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 19, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> I can totally relate to this. I can't think of a real life example at the moment (too many classes today, my brain is on auto-pilot haha) but I know I've had this happen before. It really sucks to realize that people see you so totally differently than you thought they did. I don't wake up every morning immediatly thinking "Wow, I'm really fat" . I obviously live my life like everyone else. *But you get these little reminders now and then that some people see your fat first and your humanity second. I'm me first and fat second. *I would feel differently towards her too.



Yeah, that's exactly how I feel.


----------



## another (Jan 19, 2011)

When I was around 15, my mother, father, and two sisters were with me at 7-11 before going home from the movies. I was pretty upset already, because those were the days pre divorce, and my parents were fighting all night long. 
On our way back to the car, a few teenage boys got into their car and started oinking and squealing at me on their way out of the parking lot. My then 13 year old athletically built sister looked at me disgusted and said, "Thanks a lot, Tori, that was so embarrassing for me!" 
Yep, embarrassing for her... I have nightmares about it to this day :/


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 20, 2011)

I was driving home from my job. It was 3am in the morning and no one was on the roads, except for a few cars. It was a cool summer morning so I put my windows down to catch some air. I had stopped at a red light and was turning left. The light changed and I began to go. There was a car full of kids in the crossroad. They were going straight so I had to pass in front of them. I had my left hand on my outside rear view mirror. when I crossed in front of them one of the people in the car yelled "Hey heifer, You are too big for that car. Your fucking arm is creating a back-draft" 
I slammed on the brake,screeched to a halt, put the car into reverse and backed up to face them (partially blocking them from going forward). I said "If you are going to insult a perfect stranger, how about you do it to their face?" I was pissed. They just sat there. I could hear a girl in the back seat say, "You should apologize for that" but no one spoke up. The light changed and it was time for them to go...but they just sat there the whole time that I did. Finally I said, "Isn't it past your curfew? I wonder what the police would think if I called them?" and I held up my cell phone..at which point they decided to run the red light and go.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I was driving home from my job. It was 3am in the morning and no one was on the roads, except for a few cars. It was a cool summer morning so I put my windows down to catch some air. I had stopped at a red light and was turning left. The light changed and I began to go. There was a car full of kids in the crossroad. They were going straight so I had to pass in front of them. I had my left hand on my outside rear view mirror. when I crossed in front of them one of the people in the car yelled "Hey heifer, You are too big for that car. Your fucking arm is creating a back-draft"
> I slammed on the brake,screeched to a halt, put the car into reverse and backed up to face them (partially blocking them from going forward). I said "If you are going to insult a perfect stranger, how about you do it to their face?" I was pissed. They just sat there. I could hear a girl in the back seat say, "You should apologize for that" but no one spoke up. The light changed and it was time for them to go...but they just sat there the whole time that I did. Finally I said, "Isn't it past your curfew? I wonder what the police would think if I called them?" and I held up my cell phone..at which point they decided to run the red light and go.



Kids at that age can be such dicks. I had to deal with alot of those throughout my High School years. I must say that you handled that alot better than I would have handled it. If it were me, I would have been in jail.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 20, 2011)

riafayce said:


> When I was around 15, my mother, father, and two sisters were with me at 7-11 before going home from the movies. I was pretty upset already, because those were the days pre divorce, and my parents were fighting all night long.
> On our way back to the car, a few teenage boys got into their car and started oinking and squealing at me on their way out of the parking lot. My then 13 year old athletically built sister looked at me disgusted and said, "Thanks a lot, Tori, that was so embarrassing for me!"
> Yep, embarrassing for her... I have nightmares about it to this day :/



I've been through something almost exactly like this. I'm so sorry. :/


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 20, 2011)

Too many . I could write a book about them, but to do so would no doubt cause me to shed many many tears over such hurtful memories.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2011)

My most embarrassing fat moment was one when I wasn't even really that fat.

I looked like this:






I had lumpy boobs like most women do, but not having much of a close mother figure to discuss things with, my foster mother just told me to go to the doctor and ask about it. Well, (and I'll tell you one thing, I was over 18 at the time, this is important for later) I went to the doctor and she felt my boobs and told me she didn't see a problem. On my way home, my doctor called my foster mom and told her that there was no use in giving me a mammogram because I was SOOO FAT that it would just show up as gelatinous blobs of nothing on the machine (I was a 38D cup). My foster mother sneered in my face with this information basically and made me feel so fat, horrible, ashamed, and miserable. Not only that because I was 18, my doctor basically broke privilege to tell her this. I could have sued! But back then I was such a weakling. The truth of the matter is, I wasn't very fat at all. I wasn't even fat. I was average. Maybe my weight said I was on the heavy side of average. But I certainly didn't look fat. Not that fat is a bad thing, as I've come to learn.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 24, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> My most embarrassing fat moment was one when I wasn't even really that fat.
> 
> I looked like this:
> 
> ...



I'm starting to learn that being fat doesn't necessarly mean you're not healthy. My spouse had to recently be weighed at a dr visit. It revealed a 32lb weight gain over approx the last six months (her current weight is 256lbs, up from 224 lbs which was right before Labor Day 2010. Her height about 5foot 7inches). The office note stated "pt is obese" and the she was a very pleasent and well-nourished adult woman. Her quote about the well-nourished comment was "So that's the PC way of saying I'm getting huge". Hard to argue as this is the heaviest she has ever been. As though being large is a bad thing. Is fat a bad word, is being obese a bad thing? For some it is a pre-disposition.


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 24, 2011)

The most embarassing fat moment I can think of is one that happened quite recently... So it still stings.

I LOVE going to the cinema, and hadn't been in ages. So I had arranged to go watch a film with a couple of aquaintances-moving-into-friends territory. (I was friendlier with one of them, but the other one was really pretty much an aquaintance.) 
Well, we were driving in the aquaintances car, and the seatbelt was sooo short I couldn't do it up. I was too embarassed to say anything or keep trying, so I sort of just held it there with my hand, pretending it was on when it wasn't. I have no idea if they could tell or not.
Then we got to the cinema, and it was just a really dinky room with very little space between the isles and seats where the arms wouldn't go up... I wedged myself in a seat, but it became apparent pretty soon that it was a bad idea. My thighs were really painful where the arms dug into them, and my legs were so uncomfortably wedged into the seat infront I kept getting cramps. If I was with my husband I would have said something, but I was so embarassed I just sat there... It was a 3 hour film too. I was in pain for days afterwards.

Having been in this forum for a while now, I know this sort of thing happens to others too and I should just have said something, but at the time, I was just so mortified it still stings.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 28, 2011)

So another embarassing moment, I was sitting in class, and it was one of the first days of school, i didnt know really anyone in the class. Well I sat in the back, behinde these more popular, football type boys and they were doing the whole pointing out girls and saying "who would you rather have sex with" so i zoned in and out. Well they got kinda quiet at one point so i listend more intently.. I guess the guy in front of me was pointing to himself, but meaning me so I couldnt see, and the other guy was like "why would I pick you" and the guy was like (quite loudly) "no not me, would you do the girl behinde me" and the other guy just got this look on his face and i looked up at him and we made eye contact, and i glared at him.

I was so uncomfortable at that point and I 
just got up and went to the bathroom.


----------

